# The fact the creation of human beings



## toty5 (May 26, 2015)

*The “scientific miracles” of the Quran is a topic that many people are talking about nowadays, as the research in many fields continues. The source for this is probably the fact that there are literally hundreds of verses of the Quran in which God points to different aspects of this creation and encourages humans to reflect and learn from what they are seeing.

Shortly after I became Muslim, I became aware of Maurice Bucaille’s The Bible, the Quran and Science. For the sake of brevity, I wish to share with you the important conclusions that he reached:

The Quran follows on from the two Revelations that preceded it and is not only free from contradictions in its narrations, the sign of the various human manipulations to be found in the Gospels, but provides a quality all of its own for those who examine it objectively and in the light of science i.e. its complete agreement with modern scientific data. What is more, statements are to be found in it (as has been shown) that are connected with science: and yet it is unthinkable that a man of Muhammad's time could have been the author of them. Modern scientific knowledge therefore allows us to understand certain verses of the Quran which, until now, it has been impossible to interpret.

In view of the level of knowledge in Muhammad's day, it is inconceivable that many of the statements in the Quran which are connected with science could have been the work of a man. It is, moreover, perfectly legitimate, not only to regard the Quran as the expression of a Revelation, but also to award it a very special place, on account of the guarantee of authenticity it provides and the presence in it of scientific statements which, when studied today, appear as a challenge to explanation in human terms.[1]

In his discussion of the Quran, Bucaille emphasizes three important points:

a) First, there is nothing in the Quran that contradicts modern science;

b) second, there is no mention of some of the false beliefs that people had at that time of the Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, concerning the creation, the universe and science in general; and,

c) three, there is no way that the Prophet Muhammad could have known at his time many of the facts alluded to in the Quran.

The Qur'an is the holy book for Muslims. It was revealed to an illiterate man, Muhammad, 1400 years ago. This is in itself amazing, that an illiterate man began to recite verses of literary genius. What is more amazing and miraculous is that he pronounced truths of a scientific nature that no other human could possibly have developed at that time (1400 years ago) and without making a single error.

For the sake of brevity, though, it will be possible to discuss only one verse in some detail here demonstrating the “scientific miracles” of the Quran.[2]

Upon reading the Quran, one topic that catches many a reader’s eye is the discussion of the creation of the human within the womb of the mother. God says in the Quran:

“We created man from an extract of clay. Then We made him as a drop in a place of settlement, firmly fixed. Then We made the drop into an alaqah (leech, suspended thing, and blood clot), then We made the alaqah into mudghah (chewed-like substance)…” (Quran 23:12-14)

This brief passage is outstanding in its precise description of the actual process as well as its freedom from all of the incorrect theories and views that were prevalent at the time of Muhammad. As noted in the translation, the Arabic word alaqah can imply leech, suspended thing or blood clot. In reality, all of these terms are descriptive of the embryo. In fact, in its earliest stage, the embryo not only actually physically looks like a leech
[3] but it “obtains nourishment from the blood of the mother, similar to the leech, which feeds on the blood of others.

”[4] Alaqah, again, can also mean, “suspended thing,” which is also true of the embryo in this stage as it sits hanging in the womb of the mother

.[5] Finally, alaqah can also mean blood clot. Again, the relationship to the actual physical process is miraculous.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................................


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 26, 2015)

What?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2015)

Man inserts penis into woman.

Man gyrates.

Woman moans in ecstasy.

Man shoots sperm in woman.

Sperm meets egg. They have a party.

9 months later: baby


The end.


----------



## Dajjal (May 26, 2015)

Here we go, another Muslim convert. Here is a piece I wrote on sura 22.5
Sura 22.5.

Quran sura 22.5 O Mankind! if ye have a doubt about the resurrection (consider) that we created you out of dust, then out of sperm, then out  of a leech like clot, then out of a morsel of flesh partly formed and partly unformed, in order that we may manifest (our power) to you. And we cause whom we will to rest in the wombs for an appropriate term. Then do we bring you out as babes, then (foster you) That ye may reach your age of full strength; Translated By Yusuf Ali.

Anyone who believes this brief verse in the quran referring to the embryo is a revelation from God should study the writings of Galen. He was born in AD129 and his writings are a truly staggering insight into the workings of the human body for such a time. He discusses the function of the womb and the uterus, and the development of the embryo and foetus. Most of his knowledge came from observation and the dissection of animals, and most of his false assumptions doubtlessly come from the fact he did not dissect human bodies.
His works were originally written in Greek, but were translated into Latin and Arabic. Such knowledge was in the world 500 years before Muhammad's time, and Hippocrates made astounding medical observations one thousand years before Muhammad. Since sura 22 was reputedlty revealed in Madinah, or during the later Makkan period Muhammad had already spent ten years or more aquiring the spoils of War, and it is known that books were highly prised items, so knowledge of Galen's writings could have been acquired from looted manuscripts.

Here are some brief extracts from Galens, On the natural faculties, book3. These texts being rich in detailed factual observations.

"For, as we know it takes nine months in most women for the foetus to attain maturity in the womb, this organ having its neck quite closed, and entirely surrounding the embryo together with the chorion."

The following quote shows Galen fully understood the role of sex in the reproductive process.

"The women believe they have received the semen which comes from the male, and they are retaining it."

Finally Galen shows that Hippocrates(c 460-c370 BC) before him was aware of details of pregnancy 500 years earlier.

"Hippocrates, who was the first of all physicians and philosophers to declare that the os uteri closes during pregnancy and inflammation."

Predating this detailed Greek scientific knowledge formed from observation and dissection of near human animals, the bible itself shows knowledge of the womb and conception.

The word womb appears 71 times in the King James Bible. Here are some pertinent extracts.

OT  Jeremiah 1:5 Before I formed thee in the belly, I knew thee; and before thou camest forth out of the womb I sanctified thee, and I ordained thee a prophet unto the nations.

OT Hosea 9:14 Give them, O Lord; what wilt thou give? give them a miscarrying womb and dry breasts.

NT Luke 1:31 And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name Jesus.

NT Luke 1:41 And it came to pass, that when Elisabeth heard the salutation of Mary, the babe leaped in her womb; and Elisabeth was filled with the Holy Ghost.

Here is one of many verses that states man was formed from dust.
OT Genesis 2:7 And the Lord God formed man out of the dust of the Ground,
The bible also talks of the seed of copulation at Leviticus 15:16 and 15:17 and 15:18. So there is no revelation in using the word sperm, and in fact other English translations, such as Pickthall use the word seed, not sperm, so the exact translation of the Arabic word makes no difference to the implication that such knowledge was in the world. 
In short there is no new information in the quran concerning the birth process, unless one claims that the mention of a leech like clot of blood is a revelation that describes a new embryo. But for a man who had eleven wives, and was fully aware of the links between menstrual blood, and the lack of it during pregnancy, it only took one miscarriage for him to see a tiny foetus for himself. 
Therefore verse 22.5 of the quran did not require any revelation from God, as Muhammad could have been well aware of most of what is involved in the natural process of gestation.


----------



## Dajjal (May 26, 2015)

toty5 said:


> *a) First, there is nothing in the Quran that contradicts modern science;*
> 
> *b) second, there is no mention of some of the false beliefs that people had at that time of the Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, concerning the creation, the universe and science in general; and,*
> 
> *c) three, there is no way that the Prophet Muhammad could have known at his time many of the facts alluded to in the Quran.*



The Quran says the heaven and earth were created in six days. It says the stars are missiles to throw at devils.
It says ants can talk.

It also confirms the bible myths of Jonah and the whale and Noah and the ark, and claims them as history.


----------



## toty5 (May 30, 2015)

You should
Studying the Qur'an


This monotheistic religions Science
-Starting from Adam to Muhammad peace be upon him
One Message
The Oneness of Allah

Through the prophets, not of other ways

All the prophets Muslim



Islam is the religion of truth
Islam, Christianity and Judaism unearthly messages from God
But after a misrepresentation of the gospel and Altorarh

God sent the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

To correct this distortion


Now I know you have a problem
Surprise
The surprising result
Exact match between the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith and science

I beseech you to excuse
Throughout your life you hear from the church and the community around the western
Islam on the mistakes

Now you hear the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith
And find fascinating facts and miracles a scientific approach

Feel bewildered

53. We will show them Our Signs in the universe, and in their ownselves, until it becomes manifest to them that this (the Qur'an) is the truth. Is it not sufficient in regard to your Lord that He is a Witness over all things?

Lots and lots of miracles, material and scientific and medical all areas
Mentioned by modern science

These discoveries are compatible with the Qur'an fully
In the past, present and future
More And More physical evidence
And so
There is no excuse for not ratifying
Not for a Muslim
But for a non-Muslim
To go in the direction of faith in God and His messengers


Why don't you stop waiting and start looking? God has promised that anyone who seeks him with his whole heart will find him. He hasn't promised to reveal himself to those who don't care enough to look for truth.


-- "scientific miracles of islam
Prophet Mohamed (peace be upon him) spoke very carefully about a scientific fact realized by scientists few years ago. He said ( God will not held day of resurrection unless Arab land returns greens and rivers again ) [Narrated by Muslim.]

scientifically, it was proved that one day the Arabian peninsula was full of greens and rivers as satellite photos confirm that there are buried rivers under the sand of Arab land , one of the great scientists of the American space agency (NASA) says that the taken photos for the desert had shown that one day this area was covered with rivers and lakes like Europe and one day in the future it will back again like the past."



Exact match between the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith and science
In all fields of medicine - Astronomy - Heaven - earth - space - self 00000
And the testimony of scientists

must study Quran and Hadith


Will say allah akbar
Science students in america convert to islam youtube

♥♥♥Why Many Scientist convert to Islam♥♥♥ (part 1).flv youtube

㋡㋡㋡Why Many Scientists convert to Islam㋡㋡㋡ _ (part 2).flv youtube

الإسلام هو اختياري Islam - My Choice youtube

European Scientist converts to Islam youtube


53. We will show them Our Signs in the universe, and in their ownselves, until it becomes manifest to them that this (the Qur'an) is the truth. Is it not sufficient in regard to your Lord that He is a Witness over all things?


You do not want to see the truth
Want controversy and disbelief only

This is the reason for the return Atheist to the Oneness of allah

allah guided you


----------



## toty5 (May 30, 2015)

ما هى معجزات محمد ..؟ - احمد ديدات
لن تصدق القران يؤمن بالانجيل - احمد ديدات
يهودية ملحدة تدافع عن القرآن (مترجم).


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................................



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2015)

If Islam is in line with science, why are yous so technologically lagging Christians?


----------



## Dajjal (May 30, 2015)

We have bigger bombs.


----------



## toty5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> If Islam is in line with science, why are yous so technologically lagging Christians?



Wars of resistance to corruption and heads of state power hungry


You can see lots and lots in Muslim countries
But regrettably
Injustice and corruption overshadowing everything
Therefore
There is always hope in reform and a return to Islamic law

The correct application of the principles of Islam
Is original to the success of community

Fourteen centuries ago, God sent down the Qur'an to mankind as a book of guidance. He called upon people to be guided to the truth by adhering to this book. From the day of its revelation to the day of judgement, this last divine book will remain the sole guide for humanity.

The matchless style of the Qur'an and the superior wisdom in it are definite evidence that it is the word of God. In addition, the Qur'an has many miraculous attributes proving that it is a revelation from God. One of these attributes is the fact that a number of scientific truths that we have only been able to uncover by the technology of the 20th century were stated in the Qur'an 1,400 years ago.

Of course the Qur'an is not a book of science. However, many scientific facts that are expressed in an extremely concise and profound manner in its verses have only been discovered with the technology of the 20th century. These facts could not have been known at the time of the Qur'an's revelation, and this is still more proof that the Qur'an is the word of God.

In order to understand the scientific miracle of the Qur'an, we must first take a look at the level of science at the time when this holy book was revealed.

In the 7th century, when the Qur'an was revealed, Arab society had many superstitious and groundless beliefs where scientific issues were concerned. Lacking the technology to examine the universe and nature, these early Arabs believed in legends inherited from past generations. They supposed, for example, that mountains supported the sky above. They believed that the earth was flat and that there were high mountains at its both ends. It was thought that these mountains were pillars that kept the vault of heaven high above.

However all these superstitious beliefs of Arab society were eliminated with the Qur'an. In Sura Sad, verse 2, it was said: "God is He who raised up the heavens without any support..."(The Qur'an, 38:2). This verse invalidated the belief that the sky remains above because of the mountains. In many other subjects, important facts were revealed at a time when no one could have known them. The Qur'an, which was revealed at a time when people knew very little about astronomy, physics, or biology, contains key facts on a variety of subjects such as the creation of the universe, the creation of the human being, the structure of the atmosphere, and the delicate balances that make life on earth possible.



Amazing - Scientific Miracles In The Quran - Dr Zakir Naik - 1 of 2



Amazing - Scientific Miracles In The Quran - Dr Zakir Naik - 2 of 2


----------



## toty5 (Jun 2, 2015)

qibla change in islam


There are more than 1.5 billion Muslims in the world, and each time they pray, they turn their faces in one direction, towards Mecca.  The Islamic term for this direction is qibla.  When a Muslim prepares to pray, no matter where he is, he turns towards the qibla, the direction of the Kaba.  The Kaba is a small cube shaped building in the courtyard of the mosque known as Masjid Al Haram, in the city of Mecca, in the country of Saudi Arabia.

“For every nation there is a direction to which they face (in their prayers).  So hasten towards all that is good.  Wheresoever you may be, God will bring you together (on the Day of Resurrection).  Truly, God is Able to do all things.  And from wheresoever you start forth (for prayers), turn your face in the direction of Al-Masjid-al-Haram (at Mecca), that is indeed the truth from your Lord.  And God is not unaware of what you do.” (Quran 2:148-149)

Muslims do not worship the Kaba, or its contents, it is simply a focal point.  Muslims worship One God, the Most Merciful, and the Most Wise.  God decreed that when Muslims pray they all face one direction.  It is a sign of unity that encapsulates the unity embedded in the religion of Islam.

The Arabic word for prayer is salah and it demotes a connection between the believer and God; when all believers face the same direction it adds an extra dimension to the connection.  The prayer connects the believers to God and the qibla connects the believers to one another.  It has been said that if one could observe all the Muslims at prayer we would be able to see lines of worshippers bowing and prostrating like the petals of a flower opening and closing in unison.

The qibla was not always oriented towards Mecca.  The first Muslims prayed towards the al Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem.  Around sixteen months after Prophet Muhammad and his followers migrated from Mecca to the city of Medina, the qibla was changed to the Kaba.  According to accounts by Prophet Muhammad's companions, the change happened very suddenly.  During the noon prayer, Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, received a revelation from God instructing him to, "Turn your face towards the Masjid al Haram".

“Thus, we have made you real believers in Islamic Monotheism, true followers of Prophet Muhammad and his legal ways, a just nation, witnesses over mankind and the Messenger a witness over you.  And We made the Qibla (prayer direction towards Jerusalem) which you used to face, only to test those who followed the Messenger from those who would turn on their heels (i.e. disobey the Messenger).  Indeed, it was great (heavy) except for those whom God guided.  And God would never make your prayers to be lost (i.e. your prayers offered towards Jerusalem).  Truly, God is full of kindness, the Most Merciful towards humankind.”

“Verily!  We have seen the turning of your (Muhammad) face towards the heaven.  Surely, We shall turn you to a Qibla (prayer direction) that shall please you, so turn your face in the direction of Al-Masjid- al-Haram (at Mecca).  And wheresoever you people are, turn your faces (in prayer) in that direction...” (Quran 2:143-144)

Changing the direction of prayer establishes Mecca as the fixed central point for worship.  It establishes a common sense or purpose.

Throughout the centuries, mathematicians and astronomers have established correct ways to determine the qibla (direction) from any point on the earth’s surface.  There are two precise moments each year when the sun is directly above the Kaba, thus the direction of shadows in any sunlit place will point away from the qibla.  There are also two moments per year when the sun is directly over the exact opposite position of the Kaba, thus pointing towards the qibla.

It is important the Muslims make every effort to face the right direction when praying; however, slight deviations do not invalidate a person’s prayer.  Prophet Muhammad said, “What is between the east and the west is qibla”.[1]  Nowadays it is easy to locate the qibla.  It is a simple matter to look at a map and draw a line between your location and the city of Mecca.  Compasses and computer programs that locate the qibla are readily available and most mosques throughout the world have a niche in the wall to indicate the qibla.

Islam is a religion of unity.  Muslims are united by their belief in One God.  They are one brotherhood united in the language and ritual of prayer and united by the direction of their worship.  The qibla is not only about degrees of latitude or longitude it is about unity.  It is about humankind united in the worship of the One God, Creator, and Sustainer of the universe.

Change Of Qibla From Jerusalem To Kaaba By Nouman Ali


Concept of Aqeeda e Risalat in the light of Incident of Change of Qibla by Tahir ul Qadri

Khan


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2015)

toty5 said:


> Fourteen centuries ago, God sent down the Qur'an to mankind as a book of guidance.



Absolute rubbish ! God had nothing to do with the Quran, it is largely stolen from the bible and other sources, by the lying bandit Muhammad. He had the idea of scaring silly Arabs into fighting his battles for him and he realized they would fight harder if he promised them heaven if they did and hell if they did not.

I will post some of my writings on your thread to show you what I mean.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2015)

The quran says the sun orbits the earth, therefore it is not from God.

when the quran says, at sura 21.33 and 36.40 and 36.38 that the sun has an orbit, Imams falsely claim this is a great revelation, because Muhammad knew the sun had an orbit in the galaxy. But the quran is actually saying the sun orbits the flat earth and is reset every dawn , and I can prove it with the following hadith.

Hadith Bukhari Volume 4, Book 54, Number 421: 
Narrated Abu Dhar:

The Prophet asked me at sunset, "Do you know where the sun goes (at the time of sunset)?" I replied, "Allah and His Apostle know better." He said, "It goes (i.e. travels) till it prostrates Itself underneath the Throne and takes the permission to rise again, and it is permitted and then (a time will come when) it will be about to prostrate itself but its prostration will not be accepted, and it will ask permission to go on its course but it will not be permitted, but it will be ordered to return whence it has come and so it will rise in the west. And that is the interpretation of the Statement of Allah: "And the sun Runs its fixed course For a term (decreed). that is The Decree of (Allah) The Exalted in Might, The All-Knowing." (36.38)

As can be seen it says that if the sun changed direction it would rise in the west. But if the sun changed direction in its orbit in the galaxy it would make no difference to the sun rising in the east, because it is the rotation of the earth that causes the appearance of the sun in the east. The hadith is clearly saying the sun orbits the earth, and it is a fuller explanation of verse 36.38 in the quran.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2015)

The Sun and Moon in the quran

Sura 21.33 And he it is who created the night and the day, and the Sun and the Moon. They float, each in an orbit.

sura 36.38 And the Sun runs on unto a resting place for him, That is the measuring of the mighty and wise.
sura 36.39 And for the Moon. We have appointed mansions till she return like an old shriveled leaf
Sura 36.40 It is not for the Sun to overtake the Moon,nor does the night outstrip the day. They float, each in an orbit.
39.5 He created the heavens and the earth in true (proportions): He makes the Night overlap the Day, and the Day overlap the Night: He has subjected the sun and the moon (to His law): Each one follows a course for a time appointed. Is not He the Exalted in Power - He Who forgives again and again?



The quran is clearly stating that the Sun has an orbit and the only realistic meaning of these verses is that Muhammed believed the Sun orbits the earth. Those that claim this shows incredible insight by Muhammed who realized the Sun had an orbit in the galaxy are talking rubbish. The quran shows clearly the limits of Muhammeds knowledge.
For one thing the Sun and Moon meet at every eclipse, for another there is often a visible Moon during the day, so day and night are not so separate as the quran suggests. The verse about the Moon shriveling shows no knowledge of the fact the light of the Sun is illuminating it from a different angle. 
The Sun also does not run to a resting place, not unless you believe Greek mythology. Besides the quran goes on to say.

sura 25.61 Blessed be he who has placed in the heaven mansions of stars, and has placed therin a great lamp and a moon giving light.

sura 71.16 And has made the Moon a light therein, and made the Sun a lamp.

These verses show Muhammed calls the Moon a light, which makes clear he did not know it was reflecting the Suns light. He clearly regards the Sun and Moon as separate sources of light, one for the day and the other for night.

Sura 81.1 When the Sun is overthrown.
sura 81.2 And when the Stars fall.

The Stars will never fall as they are outside our gravity. In fact the Universe is expanding at an accelerating rate. But Muhammed thinks the Stars are just lamps to throw at devils, not distant Suns. as proved below.

Sura 67.5 And verily we have beautified the worlds heaven with lamps. And we have made them missiles for devils.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2015)

The story in the quran concerning Jesus childhood, about an incident where he makes a clay bird and brings it to life is not a part of the Christian bible, and the original texts are considered apocryphal. They are regarded by Christian scholars as having been written in around 150AD, as propaganda by the early Christians, attempting to fill in the missing years of Jesus life.So what are these stories doing in the quran claiming to be a message from God?

The following are two verses in the quran that contain the references.
From the Yusuf Ali translation.

003.049 "And (appoint him) an apostle to the Children of Israel, (with this message): "'I have come to you, with a Sign from your Lord, in that I make for you out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, and breathe into it, and it becomes a bird by  God's leave: And I heal those born blind, and the lepers, and I quicken the dead, by God's leave; and I declare to you what ye eat, and what ye store in
your houses. Surely therein is a Sign for you if ye did believe;

005.110 Then will God say: "O Jesus the son of Mary! Recount My favour to thee  and to thy mother. Behold! I strengthened thee with the holy spirit, so that thou didst speak to the people in childhood and in maturity. Behold! I taught thee the Book and  Wisdom, the Law and the Gospel and behold! thou makest out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, by My leave, and thou breathest into it and it becometh a bird by My leave, and thou healest those born blind, and the lepers, by My leave. And behold ! thou bringest forth the dead by My leave. And behold! I did restrain the Children of Israel from (violence to) thee when thou didst show them the clear Signs, and the unbelievers among them said: 'This is nothing but evident magic.'


As can be seen the quran speaks of only one bird, and says Jesus breathed life into it. But the only historical text that contains such a story speaks of 12 birds, and they were brought to life by Jesus commanding them to "Go". Therefore the quran does not even get the details of the original fictional document correct. Added to this the New Testament states that Jesus did his first miracle at a time he was around thirty years old. (John 2.11)

Here is the relevant text, translated from Greek and written in, The Apocryphal New Testament, by M.R.James, published by Oxford:Clarendon press, 1924.
The stories of Thomas the Israelite, (not St Thomas of the bible) the philosopher, concerning the works of the childhood of the Lord.

1. I, Thomas the Israelite, tell you, and all the brethren that are Gentile, the works of the childhood of our Lord Jesus Christ and his mighty deeds, and all that he did when he was born in our land.
2.1 This little child Jesus when he was five years old was playing at the ford of a brook: and he gathered together the water that flowed there into pools, and made them clean, and commanded them by his word alone. 
2.2 Having made soft clay, he fashioned twelve sparrows. It was the Sabbath when he did these things. And there were also many other little children playing with him.
2.3. A certain Jew when he saw what Jesus did, playing upon the Sabbath day, departed and told his father Joseph: your child is at the brook, and he has taken clay and fashioned twelve little birds, and has polluted the Sabbath day.
2.4. Joseph came to the place and saw: and cried out to him, saying: Why do you do these things on the Sabbath, which it is not lawful to do? But Jesus clapped his hands together and cried out to the sparrows and said to them: Go! and the sparrows took their flight and went away chirping.
2.5 when the Jews saw it they were amazed, and departed and told their chief men that which they had seen Jesus do.

There is a reference to this story, and the flaws in it in the book.
The original sources of the quran. by William St Clair Tisdall.
This book is in the public domain and can be found on the Internet.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 2, 2015)

I have found many bible myths repeated in the quran, and these in themselves are unbelievable, but there are Arab myths too.
According to Arab mythology a man that preceded Muhammad called Salih, said he was a prophet too, and the people did not believe him . So he split a rock and produce a she camel. Then the people of Thamud hamstrung the camel, so Allah destroyed them. The details of this story are absent from the quran but it is mentioned. Like most of the bible references in the quran there are no details or narratives given.
Here is the Pickthall translation of the quranic references to Thamud, the she camel.

007:073  And to (the tribe of) Thamud (We sent) their brother Salih. He said: O my people! Serve Allah. Ye have no other God save Him. A wonder from your Lord hath come unto you. Lo! this is the camel of Allah, a token unto you; so let her feed in Allah's earth, and touch her not with hurt lest painful torment seize you.

011:064  O my people! This is the camel of Allah, a token unto you, so suffer her to feed in Allah's earth, and touch her not with harm lest a near torment seize you.

026:155  He said: (Behold) this she-camel. She hath the right to drink (at the well), and ye have the right to drink, (each) on an appointed day.


091:013 And the messenger of Allah said: It is the she-camel of Allah, so let her drink!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 2, 2015)

toty5 said:


> *The “scientific miracles” of the Quran is a topic that many people are talking about nowadays, as the research in many fields continues. The source for this is probably the fact that there are literally hundreds of verses of the Quran in which God points to different aspects of this creation and encourages humans to reflect and learn from what they are seeing.
> 
> Shortly after I became Muslim, I became aware of Maurice Bucaille’s The Bible, the Quran and Science. For the sake of brevity, I wish to share with you the important conclusions that he reached:
> 
> ...



It's past-posting. An old method of conning people by betting on sporting events that have already been decided. Supposed miracles in Qur'an are other things and events, modern proselytizers claim are modern scientific things. "You see, we knew about the atom long before science did." is one of these claims. It's no different than Christians and Jews pointing to Genesis' 'dust of the Earth' and saying that the dust was atoms instead of actual dust mites.

If you're so empty inside you need to latch onto some religion to define yourself, see a counsellor and get on some medication or something.


----------



## toty5 (Jun 5, 2015)

It is naïve to say that Islam is blend of second-hand information about Judaism and Christianity with an inkling of Arab elements in it. It is absurd to suggest that the Prophet, sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ), was cognizant of the two religious systems.
The concept of prophethood, the memory of Ibraaheem (Abraham) may Allaah exalt his mention as a prophet and founder of the Ka`bah, which the Arabs universally cherished, as well as the rites of Hajj (pilgrimage to the Ka’bah) instituted by Ibraaheem may Allaah exalt his mention were

unquestionably from before the time of Jews and Christians. Pre-Islamic Arabs, independent of any Jewish or Christian influence, knew the concept of Allaah as the supreme God. The teachings of Ibraaheem may Allaah exalt his mention found haven in Arabia long before the arrival of Judaism or Christianity and the Arabs were already acquainted with the word ‘Haneef’ as the worshipper of One God.


The Prophet, sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ), accused the contemporary Arabs, Jews and Christians of having deviated from the original teachings of their prophets and of having degenerated into polytheism. He also rejected what they claimed to be the teachings of their scriptures. So he cannot be misconstrued as having conceived the idea of monotheism from the Judeo-Christian influence.
The Quran does not maintain that it is teaching a new religion. Instead it upholds and revives the original teachings God has given through all Prophets of all nations. It claims that its teachings are the same as that of Ibraaheem (Abraham), Moosaa (Moses) and ‘Eesaa (Jesus), may Allaah exalt their mention, and speaks about all of them in glowing terms. Since every Orientalist agrees on the fact that Prophet Muhammad, sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ), has not read any of the scriptures, therefore, his source of knowledge must be something else.


The rejection of Biblical teachings about the son or father of god was rejected even in the Makkan Soorahs (chapters of the Quran) long before the Prophet’s migration to Al-Madeenah. Hence, it is not correct to say that these renunciations came about, at the wake of the separation from the Jews and Christians in Al-Madeenah.
It was impossible to get even a glimpse of monotheism by observing Judaism and Christianity in those days. The practices of these two religious groups were steeped in the most debasing corruption and superstitions, which are vastly removed from monotheism.


The various reform movements in Christianity, particularly the Cluniac Movement, the Iconoclastic Movement and the Reformation started by Martin Luther bear testimony to the depth of degradation into which the Christians and Christianity of the day had descended. In a way, all these reform movements and the subsequent emphasis on monotheism, in spite of an adherence to the doctrines of Trinity and divinity of Christ are largely, results of the uncompromising monotheism enunciated and propagated by Islam. In other words, it was Islam that influenced the revival movements in Christianity and not the other way around.


----------



## toty5 (Jun 5, 2015)

The origin of the universe is described in the Qur'an in the following verse:

"He is the Originator of the heavens and the earth."(The Qur'an, 6:101)



This information given in the Qur'an is in full agreement with the findings of contemporary science. The conclusion that astrophysics has reached today is that the entire universe, together with the dimensions of matter and time, came into existence as a result of a great explosion that occurred in no time. This event, known as "The Big Bang" proved that the universe was created from nothingness as the result of the explosion of a single point. Modern scientific circles are in agreement that the Big Bang is the only rational and provable explanation of the beginning of the universe and of how the universe came into being.

Before the Big Bang, there was no such thing as matter. From a condition of non-existence in which neither matter, nor energy, nor even time existed, and which can only be described metaphysically, matter, energy, and time were all created. This fact, only recently discovered by modern physics, was announced to us in the Qur'an 1,400 years ago.

The sensitive sensors on board the COBE space satellite which was launched by NASA in 1992, captured evidentiary remnants of the Big Bang. This discovery served as evidence for the Big Bang, which is the scientific explanation of the fact that the universe was created from nothing.

The Expansion of the Universe



Edwin Hubble with his giant telescope

In the Qur'an, which was revealed 14 centuries ago at a time when the science of astronomy was still primitive, the expansion of the universe was described like this:

"And it is We who have constructed the heaven with might, and verily, it is We who are steadily expanding it."
(The Qur'an, 51:47)

The word "heaven", as stated in this verse, is used in various places in the Qur'an with the meaning of space and universe. Here again, the word is used with this meaning. In other words, in the Qur'an it is revealed that the universe "expands". And this is the very conclusion that science has reached today.


Georges Lemaitre

Until the dawn of the 20th century, the only view prevailing in the world of science was that "the universe has a constant nature and it has existed since infinite time". The research, observations, and calculations carried out by means of modern technology, however, have revealed that the universe in fact had a beginning, and that it constantly "expands".

At the beginning of the 20th century, the Russian physicist Alexander Friedmann and the Belgian cosmologist Georges Lemaitre theoretically calculated that the universe is in constant motion and that it is expanding.

This fact was proved also by observational data in 1929. While observing the sky with a telescope, Edwin Hubble, the American astronomer, discovered that the stars and galaxies were constantly moving away from each other. A universe where everything constantly moves away from everything else implied a constantly expanding universe. The observations carried out in the following years verified that the universe is constantly expanding. This fact was explained in the Qur'an when that was still unknown to anyone. This is because the Qur'an is the word of God, the Creator, and the Ruler of the entire universe.

From the moment of the big bang, the universe has been constantly expanding at a great speed. Scientists compare the expanding universe to the surface of a balloon that is inflated.

The Splitting Asunder of "The Heavens and The Earth"

Another verse about the creation of the heavens is as follows:

"Do not the Unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth were joined together (as one unit of creation), before We clove them asunder, and We made from water every living thing. Will they not then believe?"
(The Qur'an, 21:30)

The word ratq translated as "sewn to" means "mixed in each, blended" in Arabic dictionaries. It is used to refer to two different substances that make up a whole. The phrase "we unstitched" is the verb fataqa in Arabic and implies that something comes into being by tearing apart or destroying the structure of ratq. The sprouting of a seed from the soil is one of the actions to which this verb is applied.

Let us take a look at the verse again with this knowledge in mind. In the verse, sky and earth are at first subject to the status of ratq. They are separated (fataqa) with one coming out of the other. Intriguingly, when we remember the first moments of the Big Bang, we see that a single point included all the matter in the universe. In other words, everything, including "the heavens and earth" which were not created yet, were included in this point in a condition of ratq. This point exploded violently, causing its matter to fataqa and in the process created the structure of the whole universe.

When we compare the expressions in the verse with scientific findings, we see that they are in perfect agreement with each other. Interestingly enough, these findings were not arrived at until the 20th century.




Orbits

While referring to the Sun and the Moon in the Qur'an, it is emphasized that each moves in a definite orbit.

"It is He Who created the night and the day, and the sun and the moon. They swim along, each in an orbit. "
(The Qur'an, 21:33)

It is mentioned in another verse, too, that the Sun is not static but moves in a definite orbit:

"And the sun runs to its resting place. That is the decree of the Almighty, the All-Knowing. "
(The Qur'an, 37:38)

These facts communicated in the Qur'an have been discovered by astronomical observations in our age. According to the calculations of experts on astronomy, the Sun is traveling at the enormous speed of 720,000 kilometers an hour in the direction of the star Vega in a particular orbit called the Solar Apex. This means that the sun travels roughly 17,280,000 kilometers a day. Along with the Sun, and all planets and satellites within the gravitational system of the Sun also travel the same distance. In addition, all the stars in the universe are in a similar planned motion.

That the entire universe is full of paths and orbits such as this one, is written in the Qur'an as follows:

"By the sky full of paths and orbits."
(The Qur'an, 51:7)

There are about 200 billion galaxies in the universe, consisting of nearly 200 billion stars in each. Most of these stars have planets, and most of those planets have satellites. All of these heavenly bodies move in very precisely computed orbits. For millions of years, each has been "swimming" along in its own orbit in perfect harmony and order with all the others. Moreover, many comets also move along in the orbits determined for them.

The orbits in the universe do not only belong to celestial bodies. The galaxies also travel at enormous speeds in computed, planned orbits. During these movements, none of these celestial bodies cuts across another's path, or collides with another.

Surely at the time the Qur'an was revealed, mankind did not possess today's telescopes or advanced observation technologies to observe millions of kilometres of space, nor the modern knowledge of physics or astronomy. Therefore, at that time, it was not possible to determine scientifically that space is "full of paths and orbits" as stated in the verse. However, this was openly declared to us in the Qur'an that was revealed at that time:-because the Qur'an is the word of God.

Like many other comets in the universe, Halley's comet, seen above, also moves in a planned orbit. It has a specific orbit and it moves in this orbit in a perfect harmony with other celestial bodies.

All celestial bodies including planets, satellites of these planets, stars, and even galaxies have their own orbits that have been determined with very delicate computations. The One Who established this perfect order and maintains it is God, Who created the entire universe.


The Roundness of the Earth


"He has created the Heavens and the Earth for Truth. He wraps the night up in the day, and wraps the day up in the night."
(The Qur'an, 39:5)

In the Qur'an, the words used for describing the universe are quite remarkable. The Arabic word that is translated as "to wrap" in the above verse is "takwir". In English, it means "to make one thing lap over another, folded up as a garment that is laid away". (For instance, in Arabic dictionaries this word is used for the action of wrapping one thing around another, in the way that a turban is put on.)

The information given in the verse about the day and the night wrapping each other up includes accurate information about the shape of the world. This can be true only if the earth is round. This means that in the Qur'an, which was revealed in the 7th century, the roundness of the world was hinted at.

It should be remembered, however, that the understanding of astronomy of the time perceived the world differently. It was then thought that the world was a flat plane and all scientific calculations and explanations were based on this belief. The verses of the Qur'an, however, include information that we have learned only in the past century. Since the Qur'an is God's word, the most correct words were used in it when it comes to describing the universe.

* [Holy] Quran : Top Scientists Comments on Scientific Miracles in the Quran * # Faith and Science #

Quran Scientific Miracle: Earth, Moon, And Sun Have Orbits Nouman Ali Khan



8 Scientific Facts in the Quran Part 1) The Proof That Islam Is The Truth Abdur Raheem Green


9 Scientific Facts in the Quran Part 1) The Proof That Islam Is The Truth Abdur Raheem Green


----------



## toty5 (Jun 5, 2015)

Some associate Jesus with divinity because he performed miracles.  Many Unitarian Christians and all Muslims point out that Jesus did indeed perform miracles, but by the will of God and not through any divine powers of his own.  To repeat the quote of Acts 2:22:
“Jesus of Nazareth, a man attested by God to you by miracles, wonders, and signs which God did through him in your midst, as you yourselves also know” (italics mine)
In conformity with both the Bible and Holy Quran, Muslims contend that the miracles of Jesus were performed by the power of God.  As the Holy Quran states,

Then will Allah say: “O Jesus the son of Mary!  Recount My favor to you and to your mother.  Behold!  I strengthened you with the holy spirit, so that you spoke to the people in childhood and in maturity.  Behold!  I taught you the Book and Wisdom, the Law and the Gospel.  And behold!  You made out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, by My leave, and you breathed into it, and it became a bird by My leave, and you healed those born blind, and the lepers, by My leave.  And behold!  You brought forth the dead by My leave. (Quran 5:110)

The Islamic perspective is that miracles can be God-given signs of prophethood, but don’t imply divinity.  Hadith (narrations of the words, deeds, appearance, and tacit approvals of Muhammad) relate numerous miracles of Muhammad with greater historical authenticity than found in biblical manuscripts.  While the science of hadith authentication is regarded as a wonder of historical recordkeeping, the Bible doesn’t satisfy many of the most basic standards of historical accuracy.* For example, the authors of most of the books of the Bible (gospels included) are unknown, the time period in which they were written is ill-defined, and the source of much of the information is ambiguous.

  These issues will be discussed later at greater length, but just as a small teaser, let’s examine the story of Judas’ betrayal of Jesus to the chief priests.  Who was the author, and why should we believe him?  Was he present at the betrayal?  If not, then where did he get his information?  And if so, and he didn’t alert Jesus, then isn’t he a partner to the crime?  And what kind of a gospel author would that be?
Sounds silly?  Maybe.  But then again, isn’t it sillier to trust salvation to a compilation of gospels and letters of unknown origin and authorship?

The Jesus Seminar is perhaps one of the most objective and sincere attempts of an ecumenical council of Christian scholars to determine the authenticity of the recorded acts and sayings of Jesus.  Yet their methodology involves casting votes!  Two thousand years after the ministry of Jesus, nearly two hundred scholars are formulating a collective Christian opinion regarding the reliability of the quotes and historical reports of Jesus by casting colored beads.  For example, as regards the reported words of Jesus, the definitions of the bead colors are as follows:
Red—Jesus said it or something very close to it.  Pink—Jesus probably said something like it, although his words have suffered in transmission.


 Gray—these are not his words, but the ideas are close to his own.  Black—Jesus did not say it; the words represent the Christian community or a later point of view.[1]
Other Christian committees have attempted to authenticate Bible texts by similar methodologies.  The editors of the United Bible Societies’ The Greek New Testament: Second Edition are alphabetically minded:
By means of the letters A, B, C, and D, enclosed within “braces” {} at the beginning of each set of textual variants the Committee has sought to indicate the relative degree of certainty, arrived at the basis of internal considerations as well as of external evidence, for the reading adopted as the text.

 The letter A signifies that the text is virtually certain, while B indicates that there is some degree of doubt.  The letter C means that there is a considerable degree of doubt whether the text of the apparatus contains the superior reading, while D shows that there is a very high degree of doubt concerning the reading selected for the text.[2]
Bruce M. Metzger describes using similar methodology in his A Textual Commentary on the Greek New Testament.  “In fact,” he writes, “among the {D} decisions sometimes none of the variant readings commended itself as original, and therefore the only recourse was to print the least unsatisfactory reading.”[3]
Now doesn’t that give us a warm, secure feeling in trusting the Bible with the salvation of mankind?
But I digress.  The point is that these ranking systems are probably about the best possible, given the limitations of the biblical record, but what a sad comment that is!  Compared to the exquisitely refined system of hadith authentication, these colored-bead and A-B-C-D classification systems are a bit wanting, to say the least.
The historical record keeping is relevant, for when a person hears a story—even a credible story at that—the first question is usually “Where did you hear that?”  Any reasonable set of historical standards includes the identification and verification of sources.  The Holy Quran and many hadith traditions satisfy the highest degrees of authentication.  But the majority of Bible verses don’t.*


How does this relate to the issue at hand?  Simple.  The miracles that occurred through Muhammad are no less numerous or impressive than those of Jesus, and are witnessed by an unimpeachable historical record that puts all others of similar time period to shame.  So just as the miracles of Moses, Elisha, and Muhammad don’t imply divinity, neither do those of Jesus.
Let’s look at a few examples:
1.  Jesus fed thousands with a few fish and loaves of bread.  But Elisha fed a hundred people with twenty barley loaves and a few ears of corn (2 Kings 4:44); granted a widow such an abundant flow of oil from a jar that she was able to pay off her debts, save her sons from slavery, and live on the profits (2 Kings 4:1-7); and gave increase to a handful of flour and spot of oil such that he, a widow and her son had enough to eat for many days, after which “The bin of flour was not used up, nor did the jar of oil run dry …” (1 Kings 17:10-16).  So what does that make Elisha?  The historical record of Muhammad feeding the masses with a handful of dates on one occasion, a pot of milk on another, and enough meat for a small party on still another are equally miraculous.  Likewise are the stories of his watering the masses (1,500 people on one occasion) from a single bowl of water.  Yet no Muslim claims divinity for Muhammad.

2.  Jesus healed the lepers. Likewise, Elisha healed Naaman (2 Kings 5:7-14).  For that matter, the disciples were bidden to such service in Matthew 10:8.  What does that make them?
3.  Jesus cured a blind man. Elisha not only struck his enemies blind, but restored vision to the blind through prayer (2 Kings 6:17-20).  Muhammad reportedly cured blindness through prayer as well.
4.  Jesus raised the dead. Once again, Elisha beat him to it, having raised two children from the dead (1 Kings 17:22 and 2 Kings 4:34).  Furthermore, the disciples were bidden to raise the dead (Matthew 10:8).  So once again, what does that make them?
5.  Jesus walked on water. Had he been around in the time of Moses, he wouldn’t have had to.

6.  Jesus cast out devils. So did his disciples (Matthew 10:8).  So did the sons of the Pharisees (Matthew 12:27 and Luke 11:19).  So, for that matter, do the wayward followers whom Jesus will reportedly disown (see Matthew 7:22)—a disconcerting thought considering how many priests and ministers perform such theatrics, even if real.
So if we seek evidence of Jesus being divine, we are forced to look beyond miracles.


----------



## toty5 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ibn Kathir: Story of Prophet Salih (pbuh)

After the destruction of the Ad, the tribe of Thamud succeeded them in power and glory. They also fell to idol-worshipping. As their material wealth increased so, too, did their evil ways while their virtue decreased. Like the people of Ad, they erected
	
 huge buildings on the plains and hewed beautiful homes out of the hills. Tyranny and oppression became prevalent as evil men ruled the land.

So Allah sent unto them His Prophet Salih (PBUH), a man from among them. His name was Salih Ibn Ubeid, Ibn Maseh, Ibn Ubeid, Ibn Hader, Ibn Thamud, Ibn Ather, Ibn Eram, Ibn Noah. He called his people to worship Allah alone, and to not associate partners with Him. While some of them believed him, the majority of them disbelieved and harmed him by both words and deeds. Salih directed them: "O my people! Worship Allah, you have no other Ilah (god) but Him." (Ch 11:61)

Salih was known for his wisdom, purity and goodness and had been greatly respected by his people before Allah's revelation came to him. Salih's people said to him: "O Salih! You have been among us as a figure of good hope and we wished for you to be our chief, till this, new thing which you have brought that we leave our gods and worship your God (Allah) alone! Do you now forbid us the worship of what our fathers have worshipped? But we are really in grave doubt as to that which you invite us to monotheism." (CH 11:62 Quran).

they merely wanted to worship the same gods as their fathers had, with no reason, no proof, no thought. The proof of Salih's (PBUH) message was evident, but despite this it was obvious that most of his people did not believe him. They doubted his words, thinking he was charmed, and they saw that he would not stop preaching. Fearing that his followers would increase, they tried to put him off by assigning him an important task; to prove that he was a messenger of Allah by performing a miracle. Let a unique she camel issue from the mountains.

Allah granted Salih this miracle and a huge, unique, she camel appeared from the direction of the mountain. The Quranic commentators said that the people of Thamud gathered on a certain day at their meeting place, and the prophet Salih (PBUH) came and addressed them to believe in Allah, reminding them of the favors Allah had granted them.

Then pointing at a rock, they demanded: "Ask your Lord to make a she camel, which must be 10 months pregnant, tall and attractive, issue from the rock for us."

Salih replied: "Look now! If Allah sends you what you have requested, just as you have described, will you believe in that which I have come to you with and have faith in the message I have been sent with?"

They answered: "Yes."

So he took a vow from them on this, then prayed to Allah the Almighty to grant their request. Allah ordered the distant rock to split asunder, to bringing forth a great ten month pregnant she camel. When their eyes set on it, they were amazed. They saw a great thing, a wonderful sight, a dazzling power and clear evidence!

A number of Salih's people believed, yet most of them continued in their disbelief, stubbornness, and going astray. Allah the Almighty said: We sent the she camel to Thamud as a clear sign, but they did her wrong. (Ch 17:59) and also: Verily the dwellers of Al Hijr (the rocky tract) denied the Messengers. We gave them Our Signs, but they were averse to them. (Ch 15:80-81 Quran)

There are a number of ancient accounts of this camel and its miraculous nature. It was said that the she camel was miraculous because a rock in the mountain split open and it came forth from it, followed by its young offspring. Other accounts said that the she camel used to drink all the water in the wells in one day, and no other animals could approach the water. Still others claimed that the she camel produced milk sufficient for all the people to drink, on the same day that it drank all the water, leaving none for them.

At first, the people of Thamud were greatly surprised when the she camel issued from the mountain rocks. It was a blessed camel, and its milk sufficient for thousands of men, women and children. If it slept in a place that place was abandoned by other animals. Thus it was obvious that is was not an ordinary camel, but one of Allah's signs. It lived among Salih's people, some of whom believed in Allah while the majority continued in their obstinacy and disbelief.

Their hatred of Salih turned towards the blessed she camel and became centered on it. A conspiracy started to be hatched against the camel by the disbeliveers, and they secretly plotted against it.

Salih feared that they might kill the camel, so he warned them: "O my people! This she camel of Allah is a sign to you, leave her to feed on Allah's earth, and touch her not with evil lest a near torment will seize you." (Ch 11:64 Quran)

For awhile, Salih's people let the camel graze and drink freely, but in their hearts they hated it. However, the miraculous appearance of the unique camel caused many to become Salih's followers, and they clung to their belief in Allah.

the disbeliveers now began complaining that this huge she camel with its unusual qualities drank most of the water and frightened their cattle.

They laid a plot to kill the camel, and sought the help of their women folk to tempt the men to carry out their commands. Saduq bint of Mahya, who was from a rich and noble family, offered herself to a young man named Masrai Ibn Mahraj on condition that he hamstring the camel. Aniza, an old woman, offered one of her daughters to a young man, Qudar Ibn Saluf, in return for killing the camel. Naturally these young men were tempted and set about finding seven others to assist them.

They watched the camel closely, observing all its movements. As the she camel came to drink at the well, Masarai shot it in the leg with an arrow. It tried to escape but was hampered by the arrow. Qudar followed the camel and struck it with a sword in the other leg. As it fell to the ground, he pierced it with his sword.

The killers were given a hero's welcome,cheered with songs and poetry composed in their praise. In their arrogance they mocked Salih, but he warned them: "Enjoy life for 3 more days then the punishment will descend upon you." Salih was hoping that they would see the folly of their ways and change their attitude before the 3 days went out.

"Why 3 days?" they asked. "Let the punishment come as quickly as possible."

He pleaded with them: "My people, why do you hasten to evil rather than good? Why do not you ask pardon of Allah so that you may receive mercy?"

They replied: "We see your presence and that of your followers as bringing evil on us."

Almighty Allah related their story: And indeed We sent to Thamud their brother Salih, saying "Worship Allah Alone and none else." Then look! They became two parties (believers and disbeliveers) quarreling with each other.

He said: "O my people! Why do you seek to hasten the evil (torment) before the good (Allah's Mercy)? Why seek you not the Forgiveness of Allah, that you may receive mercy?" They said: We augur till omen from you and those with you." he said: "Your ill omen is with Allah; nay, but you are a people that are being tested."

And there were in the city nine men (from the sons of their chiefs), who made mischief in the land, and would not reform. They said: "Swear to another by Allah that we shall make a secret night attack on him and his household, and afterwards we will surely say to his near relatives: "We witnessed not the destruction of his household, and verily! We are telling the truth.""

So they plotted a plot, and We planned a plan, while they perceived not. Then see how was the end of their plot! Verily! We destroyed them and their nation, all together. These are their houses in utter ruin, for they did wrong. Verily, in this is indeed an Ayah (a lesson or a sign) for people who know. We saved those who believed, and used to fear and obey Allah. (Ch 27:45-53 Quran)

They also plotted to kill Salih and his household as Almighty Allah stated: "So they ploa plot, and We planned a plan, while they perceived not." (Ch 27:50 Quran) Allah saved Salih and his followers from their wicked plans. Heavy hearted, they left the evil doers and moved to another place.

Three days after Salih's warning, thunderbolts filled the air, followed by severe earthquakes which destroyed the entire tribe and its homeland. The land was violently shaken, destroying all living creatures in it. There was one terrific cry which had hardly ended when the disbeliveers of Salih's people were struck dead, one and all, at the same time. Neither their strong buildings nor their rock hewn homes could protect them.

Allah the Exalted said: To Thamud people We sent their brother Salih. HE said: "O my people! Worship Allah, you have no other Ilah (god) but Him (none has the right to be worshipped but Allah). Indeed there has come to you a clear sign ( the miracle of the coming out of a huge she camel from the midst of a rock) from your Lord. This she camel of Allah is a sign unto you so you leave her to graze in Allah's earth, and touch her not with harm, lest a painful torment should size you. Remember when He made you successors after Ad people and gave you habitations in the land, you build for yourselves palaces in plains and carve out homes in the mountains. So remember the graces bestowed upon you from Allah, and do not go about making mischief on the earth."

the leaders of those who were arrogant among his people said to those who were counted weak to such of them as believed: "Know you that Salih is one sent from his Lord." They said: "We indeed believe in that with which he has been sent." Those who were arrogant said: "Verily, we disbelieve in that which you believe in."

So they killed the she camel and insolently defied the Commandment of their Lord, and said: "O Salih! Bring about your threats if you are indeed one of the Messengers (of Allah)." So the earthquakes seized them and they lay dead, prostrate in their homes. Then he (Salih) turned from them, and said: "O my people! I have indeed conveyed to you the Message of my Lord, and have give you good advise but you like not good advisers." (Ch 7:73-79 Quran)

All were destroyed before they realized what was happening. As for the people who believed in the message of Salih (PBUH), they were saved because they had left the place.

Ibn Umar narrated that while the Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) was passing by Thamud's houses on his way to the battle of Tabuk, he stopped together with the people there. the people fetched water from the wells from which the people of Thamud used to drink. They prepared their dough (for baking) and filled their water skins from it (the water from the wells). The Prophet of Allah (PBUH) ordered them to empty the water skins and give the prepared dough to the camels. Then he went away with them until they stopped at the well from which the she camel (of Salih) used to drink. He warned them against entering upon the people that had been punished, saying "I fear that you may be affected by what afflicted them; so do no enter upon them."



You should

Studying the Qur'an



This monotheistic religions Science

-Starting from Adam to Muhammad peace be upon him

One Message

The Oneness of Allah


Through the prophets, not of other ways


All the prophets Muslim




Islam is the religion of truth

Islam, Christianity and Judaism unearthly messages from God

But after a misrepresentation of the gospel and Altorarh


God sent the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him


To correct this distortion


----------



## toty5 (Jun 9, 2015)

[6

We find that the external appearance of the embryo and its sacs during the alaqah stage is similar to that of a blood clot.  This is due to the presence of relatively large amounts of blood present in the embryo during this stage… Also, during this stage, the blood in the embryo does not circulate until the end of the third week.  Thus, the embryo as this stage is like a blood clot.]


The verse states that the next stage is that of a mudghah or “chewed-like substance.”  This is also an amazingly accurate description of the next embryonic stage.  At this stage, the embryo develops somites at its back and these “somewhat resemble teeth marks in a chewed substance.”

\\\\\\\



[7]


The kind of information described above has only been “discovered” and seen by humans since the development of powerful microscopes.  Ibrahim notes that Hamm and Leeuwenhoek were the first to observe human sperm cells, in 1677 due to the help of an improved microscope.



[8]  This took place some 1000 years after the time of the Prophet Muhammad.



\\\\\\\\

In fact, the details and the analysis of the Quranic verses related to embryology are so great that Keith Moore, Professor Emeritus of Anatomy and Cell Biology at the University of Toronto, has included them in a special edition of his textbook The Developing Human: Clinically Oriented Embryology



*شاهد قصة اسطورية لن تصدقها كيف اسلم بريطاني بسبب تاجر مخدرات مسلم*

**
*شاب أمريكي أسلم وقصة إسلام أمّه وما هو طموحه _ مؤثر جدا *



**


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2015)

toty5 said:


> "Do not the Unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth were joined together (as one unit of creation), before We clove them asunder, and We made from water every living thing. Will they not then believe?"
> (The Qur'an, 21:30)



The heaven and earth were never joined together  the big bang released energy which gradually formed hydrogen atoms. These eventually formed the first stars, and in those stars heavy atoms were formed. After the death of those stars the heavy atoms were blasted into space and then and only then could planets form from those atoms. It took billions of years after the big bang for the earth to be created.

Thales the philosopher said that all life came from water in around 545 BC.


----------



## pillars (Jun 9, 2015)

Reading Toty's posts gives me narcolepsy.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2015)

toty5 said:


> "And the sun runs to its resting place. That is the decree of the Almighty, the All-Knowing. "
> (The Qur'an, 37:38)


 I have dealt with that already in post number 15. The Quran says the sun runs to a resting place and it is re set every dawn. This means the Quran is saying the earth is flat and the sun is orbiting it in a semi circle.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2015)

toty5 said:


> The orbits in the universe do not only belong to celestial bodies. The galaxies also travel at enormous speeds in computed, planned orbits. During these movements, none of these celestial bodies cuts across another's path, or collides with another.



The Andromeda Galaxy is heading our way, and will collide with us.


----------



## Votto (Jun 9, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> If Islam is in line with science, why are yous so technologically lagging Christians?


 
Cause all the scientists are atheistic secular humanists.

Duh!!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 9, 2015)

toty5 said:


> [6
> 
> We find that the external appearance of the embryo and its sacs during the alaqah stage is similar to that of a blood clot.  This is due to the presence of relatively large amounts of blood present in the embryo during this stage… Also, during this stage, the blood in the embryo does not circulate until the end of the third week.  Thus, the embryo as this stage is like a blood clot.]
> 
> ...



See my post number 5


----------



## toty5 (Jun 14, 2015)

.[9]  This is an interesting work that is comprised of Moore’s complete textbook with insertions describing some of the same topics from the point of view of the Quran and the sayings of the Prophet.  After discussing advanced topics in embryology—most of which are the result of research in the past few decades—this textbook would then have pages inserted describing what the Quran has stated concerning the same issues.


Can you imagine taking the best medical book from even just 200 years ago and doing something of this nature? It would be absurd and ludicrous as the material of the old textbook would be completely irrelevant.  However, they could do this with the Quran, a book that does not even claim to be a medical textbook.  Of course, it has a much stronger claim: it claims it is from God.


Commenting on the miraculous consistency between statements in the Quran and the historical development of Embryology, Dr. Moore stated in 1981, “It has been a great pleasure for me to help clarify statements in the Quran about human development.  It is clear to me that these statements must have come to Muhammad from God, because almost all of this knowledge was not discovered until many centuries later.  This proves to me that Muhammad must have been a messenger of God.”\\\\\\



[10]


In fact, the Quran touches upon many sciences other than embryology, such as astronomy, physics, geography, geology, oceanography, biology, botany, zoology, medicine and physiology



.[11]  Thus, numerous other scientists from various fields have made similar conclusions concerning the Quran



.[12]


How could it be that this illiterate man of some fourteen hundred years ago, the Prophet Muhammad, produced a book of this nature having so many scientific facts and details with perfect accuracy in it? Could it have been the case that this was all a coincidence and that the Prophet was an imposter? At least in my opinion, the answers to questions like these were very clear.  Indeed, the claim that the Quran is not a revelation from God becomes more and more difficult to hold once one learns more about the Quran itself.


\\\\\\\\\\

Incidentally, there are other historically related miraculous aspects of the Quran.  For example, as opposed to the Bible, the Quran refers to the ruler at the time of Joseph as a “king” and never refers to him as a Pharaoh, although that term is used in the Bible in the story of Joseph, and the Quran uses that term in the story of Moses.  It seems, from the best of what can be determined now, that Joseph lived among the Semitic Hyksos kings of Egypt and that his ruler was indeed not a Pharaoh


*مسلمين أمريكا يقومون بحملة "يد بيد مع هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر" *

**

*ما السبب الحقيقي وراء الإبتعاث؟*

**


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 14, 2015)

toty5 said:


> In fact, the Quran touches upon many sciences other than embryology, such as astronomy, physics, geography, geology, oceanography, biology, botany, zoology, medicine and physiology



The Quran is full of bunk, like the heaven and earth were created in six days and the stars are missiles to throw at devils sura 67.5. It also says ants can talk at sura 27.18


----------



## toty5 (Jun 17, 2015)

\\\\\\\

 the heaven and earth were created in six days


and the stars are missiles to throw at devils sura 67.5.





 It also says ants can talk at sura 27.18


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 17, 2015)

Neither of those last two videos explains the following verses of the Quran.

27.18  At length, when they came to a (lowly) valley of ants, one of the ants said: 
"O ye ants, get into your habitations, lest Solomon and his hosts crush you (under 
foot) without knowing it."

27.19  So he smiled, amused at her speech; and he said: "O my Lord! so order me 
that I may be grateful for Thy favours, which thou hast bestowed on me and on my 
parents, and that I may work the righteousness that will please Thee: And admit me, 
by Thy Grace, to the ranks of Thy righteous Servants."

According to the Quran an ant spoke in an intelligible language and King Solomon heard it speaking and smiled.
Ants speaking  and being understood by  a human being is ridiculous nonsense. Ants communicate with one another by chemical smells, not human language.


----------



## toty5 (Jun 20, 2015)

the miracle of Prophet Abraham is he survived the fire,

And the miracle of Prophet Yusuf is the interpretation of dreams,


The miracle of Moses is the stick,

And the miracle of Prophet Dawood is power,

And the miracle of Prophet Solomon is to harness the jinn to serve him with his understanding of the words of the animal,


And the miracle of Prophet Saleh is a camel,

And the miracle of Prophet Yunus is leaving alive from the belly of the whale,


in the Quran, Jesus is described as having many miracles not bestowed upon other prophets. God says:

“And We gave unto Jesus, son of Mary, clear miracles” (Quran 2:87)
And that the miracle of Jesus is the revival of the dead and cure the sick,

“I create for you out of clay the likeness of a bird, then I breathe into it and it becomes a bird with God’s permission.” (Quran 3:49)

“I also heal the blind and the leper.” (Quran 3:49)

Miracle of God's prophet Zechariah, peace be upon him is procreation
Old age and infertility wife

Miracle of Prophet Noah, peace be upon him is the ship


Miracle of Prophet Ayub peace be upon him is patience


The miracle of the Prophet  
Muhammad, peace be upon him is the Holy Quran


- The night Prophet Mohammad (s.a.a.w.s.) was conceived by his parents, all the idols of Mecca were thrown down on the ground. Angels cast the throne of Iblis (Satan) into the sea and Satan was tormented for forty days.

- The night our Prophet (s.a.a.w.s.) was born:

(a) The Palace of Qisra (King of Persia) trembled and its fourteen towers fell down.

(b) The flames of the fire-worshippers, the Majus (Zoroastrians) went out, though that fire had been burning for more than a thousand years, never extinguished.

- Prophet Muhammad's birth corresponds with the Year of the Elephant, which is named after the failed destruction of Mecca that year by the Aksumite King Abraha who had in his army many elephants.

- When Prophet Muhammad (s.a.a.w.s.) was either nine or twelve years old while accompanying a Meccans caravan to Syria, he met a Christian monk or hermit named Bahira who foretold Muhammad (s.a.a.w.s.) that he was going to be a prophet of God.

The Quran: Prophet Mohammad's Greatest Miracle


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2015)

toty5 said:


> “I create for you out of clay the likeness of a bird, then I breathe into it and it becomes a bird with God’s permission.” (Quran 3:49)


The story in the quran concerning Jesus childhood, about an incident where he makes a clay bird and brings it to life is not a part of the Christian bible, and the original texts are considered apocryphal. They are regarded by Christian scholars as having been written in around 150AD, as propaganda by the early Christians, attempting to fill in the missing years of Jesus life.So what are these stories doing in the quran claiming to be a message from God?

The following are two verses in the quran that contain the references.
From the Yusuf Ali translation.

003.049 "And (appoint him) an apostle to the Children of Israel, (with this message): "'I have come to you, with a Sign from your Lord, in that I make for you out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, and breathe into it, and it becomes a bird by  God's leave: And I heal those born blind, and the lepers, and I quicken the dead, by God's leave; and I declare to you what ye eat, and what ye store in
your houses. Surely therein is a Sign for you if ye did believe;

005.110 Then will God say: "O Jesus the son of Mary! Recount My favour to thee  and to thy mother. Behold! I strengthened thee with the holy spirit, so that thou didst speak to the people in childhood and in maturity. Behold! I taught thee the Book and  Wisdom, the Law and the Gospel and behold! thou makest out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, by My leave, and thou breathest into it and it becometh a bird by My leave, and thou healest those born blind, and the lepers, by My leave. And behold ! thou bringest forth the dead by My leave. And behold! I did restrain the Children of Israel from (violence to) thee when thou didst show them the clear Signs, and the unbelievers among them said: 'This is nothing but evident magic.'


As can be seen the quran speaks of only one bird, and says Jesus breathed life into it. But the only historical text that contains such a story speaks of 12 birds, and they were brought to life by Jesus commanding them to "Go". Therefore the quran does not even get the details of the original fictional document correct. Added to this the New Testament states that Jesus did his first miracle at a time he was around thirty years old. (John 2.11)

Here is the relevant text, translated from Greek and written in, The Apocryphal New Testament, by M.R.James, published by Oxford:Clarendon press, 1924.
The stories of Thomas the Israelite, (not St Thomas of the bible) the philosopher, concerning the works of the childhood of the Lord.

1. I, Thomas the Israelite, tell you, and all the brethren that are Gentile, the works of the childhood of our Lord Jesus Christ and his mighty deeds, and all that he did when he was born in our land.
2.1 This little child Jesus when he was five years old was playing at the ford of a brook: and he gathered together the water that flowed there into pools, and made them clean, and commanded them by his word alone. 
2.2 Having made soft clay, he fashioned twelve sparrows. It was the Sabbath when he did these things. And there were also many other little children playing with him.
2.3. A certain Jew when he saw what Jesus did, playing upon the Sabbath day, departed and told his father Joseph: your child is at the brook, and he has taken clay and fashioned twelve little birds, and has polluted the Sabbath day.
2.4. Joseph came to the place and saw: and cried out to him, saying: Why do you do these things on the Sabbath, which it is not lawful to do? But Jesus clapped his hands together and cried out to the sparrows and said to them: Go! and the sparrows took their flight and went away chirping.
2.5 when the Jews saw it they were amazed, and departed and told their chief men that which they had seen Jesus do.

There is a reference to this story, and the flaws in it in the book.
The original sources of the quran. by William St Clair Tisdall.
This book is in the public domain and can be found on the Internet.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2015)

toty5 said:


> And the miracle of Prophet Saleh is a camel,



 I have found many bible myths repeated in the quran, and these in themselves are unbelievable, but there are Arab myths too.
According to Arab mythology a man that preceded Muhammad called Salih, said he was a prophet too, and the people did not believe him . So he split a rock and produce a she camel. Then the people of Thamud hamstrung the camel, so Allah destroyed them. The details of this story are absent from the quran but it is mentioned. Like most of the bible references in the quran there are no details or narratives given.
Here is the Pickthall translation of the quranic references to Thamud, the she camel.

007:073  And to (the tribe of) Thamud (We sent) their brother Salih. He said: O my people! Serve Allah. Ye have no other God save Him. A wonder from your Lord hath come unto you. Lo! this is the camel of Allah, a token unto you; so let her feed in Allah's earth, and touch her not with hurt lest painful torment seize you.

011:064  O my people! This is the camel of Allah, a token unto you, so suffer her to feed in Allah's earth, and touch her not with harm lest a near torment seize you.

026:155  He said: (Behold) this she-camel. She hath the right to drink (at the well), and ye have the right to drink, (each) on an appointed day.


091:013 And the messenger of Allah said: It is the she-camel of Allah, so let her drink!


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2015)

toty5 said:


> And the miracle of Prophet Yunus is leaving alive from the belly of the whale,



Do you really think a man can survive three days in the stomach of a whale?

For one thing all the large whales are plankton eaters and they have very narrow throats. Only the sperm whale could swallow a man and nobody could survive being swallowed by a sperm whale.


----------



## Dajjal (Jun 20, 2015)

toty5 said:


> Miracle of Prophet Noah, peace be upon him is the ship



You really believe in Noah's ark? Well I guess you have to because it is in the Quran.


----------



## toty5 (Jul 21, 2015)

.[13]  The Quran also makes it clear that the body of the Pharaoh of the Exodus would be recovered and preserved


.[14]  Now, it is considered that all of the Pharaohs of that time have actually been preserved as mummies, something the Prophet also could not have known at that time.  This has led two researchers to state:


If the Holy Quran was derived from the Bible [as some people falsely claim, then] those many Biblical errors would have passed into it.  Why, for instance, would the Holy Quran describe the Israelites as a small nation when the Bible claims that they were 2-3 million, an enormously inflated number that no scholar would accept?... Why did the Holy Quran not go along the Biblical, and indeed logical belief that Pharaoh was swallowed by the sea, to state instead that Pharaoh’s “body” was rescued? And why would the Holy Quran say this about Pharaoh in particular but not about other people who were also destroyed by God?..


*دعوة مباشرة في الشارع ويدخل ستيفن في الإسلام (رائع جدا) *


**

*6/2014 قصة مسلم برازيلي تذيب القلب, يبكي فرحا لأن مسلما زاره*


**


----------



## toty5 (Jul 24, 2015)

.[15]


Finally, Muslim scholars have noted that the particular miracle given to each prophet was related to issues that their people were most fascinated with.  Thus, for example, during the time of Moses, sorcery was very popular, and one of his signs was directly related to outdoing the weak tricks of humans.  During Jesus time, medicine was a popular issue and some of Jesus’ signs included healing the sick, raising the dead and so on.  The Arabs at the time were very proud of their literary skills and, as shall be noted shortly, the Quran is an Arabic masterpiece beyond what they could match. 

 However, the Prophet Muhammad was not sent only to the Arabs or only to the people of his century.  In this day and age, science has practically become a “god” to replace the traditional God of the Judeo-Christian tradition.  The Prophet Muhammad’s miracle is actually completely relevant to the field of science that captivates so many people today, once again indicating that the Prophet Muhammad was truly a prophet for all of humanity until the Day of Judgment


*بطل مصارعة أمريكي يعتنق الإسلام بعد قصة رائعة-American Champion Wrestler Converts to Islam*

**



*ضابط طيران أمريكي بالقوات الخاصة يعتنق الإسلام - American Special Forces Pilot Converts to Islam *


**


----------



## toty5 (Jul 28, 2015)

Professor Keith Moore (USA)


  Professor Emeritus Keith L. Moore is one of the most prominent scientists in the fields of anatomy and embryology and is the author of the book entitled The Developing Human [The human development ], which has been translated into eight languages. This book is a scientific reference work and was chosen by a special committee in the United States as the best book by a single author. Dr. Keith Moore is Professor Emeritus of Anatomy and Cell Biology at the University of Toronto, Toronto, Canada. It was there previously dean of the Department of Basic Sciences, Faculty of Medicine and for 8 years, the chairman of the Department of Anatomy. In 1984, he received the most distinguished award presented in the field of anatomy in Canada, the JCB Grant Award from the Canadian Association of Anatomists. He has directed many international associations, including the Canadian-American Association of Anatomists and the Council of the Union of Biological Sciences.

In 1981, during the Seventh Medical Conference in Dammam, Saudi Arabia, Professor Moore said: "It was my great pleasure to help clarify statements in the Quran about human development There is no. doubt in my mind that these statements must have come to Muhammad from God, because almost all of this knowledge was not discovered until many centuries later. for me, this is proof that Muhammad was a messenger of God . ".dropoff window


  The intervention of Professor Keith Moore:

*part 1 : *
*part 2 : * 

*part 3 : *


----------



## toty5 (Aug 1, 2015)

Imam Muslim narrated from Hudhayfa ibn Asad that the Prophet Muhammad said Peace be upon himand his House blessings and peace:

After the sperm-and-ovum drop (_nut.fa_) has been [in the uterus] forty-two days, Allah sends it an angel that gives it form and fashions its hearing, sight, skin, flesh, and skeleton.

The time frame given cited above is in conformity with embryological observation. The embryo reaches the sixth week without showing the semblance of human form but by the seventh week of its life - about three centimeters in size and beginning to move - that semblance becomes visible in the formation of the essential organs including the sensory organs and grown bone tissue. The arms and legs have lengthened. The foot and hand areas are distinguishable and they have digits. The first recordable brain wave activity occurs.

This organogenesis peaks precisely at 42 days.


2. THE GENDER DETERMINATION HADITH

According to embryology, the crucial event that determines whether the embryo will develop into a male or female occurs in the second half of the sixth week of gestation.

See for example: How Is Sex Determined? The Prophet Muhammad Peace be upon himand his House blessings and peace - disclosed the exact same timeframe fourteen centuries ago.

Imam Muslim narrates from Hudhayfa that the Prophet Peace be upon himsaid:

The sperm-and-ovum drop falls into the uterus [and remains] for forty nights, after which the angel in charge of fashioning it descends upon it and says, "Lord! Male or female?" Then Allah makes it male or female.

Another version from Hudhayfa in al-Bukhari and Muslim states:

The angel is sent to the sperm-and-ovum drop after it has settled in the uterus for FORTY OR FORTY-FIVE NIGHTS and says, "Lord! Is it to be wretched or happy?" Then this is inscribed. Then he says, "Lord! Is it to be male or female?" Then this is inscribed, together with its deeds, its progeny, its term of life, and its sustenance. Then the records are folded up and nothing more is added nor subtracted.


*مغنية الراب العالمية الأمريكية تعتنق الإسلام مترجم - US Rap Singer Converts to Islam *


**

*مغنية برنامج أراب جوت تالنت الأمريكية تعلن إسلامها وتحفظ الفاتحة*

**


----------



## toty5 (Aug 4, 2015)

In the eighteenth week, exactly after the 120-day threshold, respiratory circulation occurs.

The Prophet Muhammad Peace be upon himand his House blessings and peace - described ensoulment as taking place exactly after the 120th day as narrated from Ibn Mas`ud by al-Bukhari and Muslim in their Sahihs:

For every one of you, the components of his creation are gathered together in the mother's womb for a period of forty days. Then he will remain for two more periods of the same length, after which the angel is sent and insufflates the spirit into him.

The Magnificent Qur'an calls the beginning of respiration "ensoulment" in the literal sense of the insufflation of the life-spirit (_nafkh al-ruh_):

{ Then He fashioned him and breathed into him of His spirit; and appointed for you hearing and sight and hearts. Small thanks give ye!}
Surat al-Sajda (32:9).

This 3-month stage ends the threshold of permissibility for abortion according to Islamic Law. All the Muslim Jurists concur that the fetus becomes a human being after the fourth month of pregnancy (120 days). The majority of the jurists, as a result, prohibit abortion after that stage and permit it until then provided there is a valid reason. Their totality permit it before forty days while ruling it offensive (_makruh_).

*أعتى أباطرة المخدرات بأمريكا يعتنق الإسلام-Most Powerful Drug Lord in U.S converts to Islam *

**
*مغني راب امريكي يسلم والسبب الصلاة ؟*

**


----------



## toty5 (Aug 8, 2015)

Professor Tejatat Tejasen



  Professor Tejatat Tejasen is the Chairman of the Department of Anatomy at Chiang Mai University in Thailand. Previously, he was Dean of the Faculty of Medicine at the same university. During the Eighth Saudi Medical Conference in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, Professor Tejasen stood up and said:

"During the past three years, I was interested in the Quran ... From my studies and what I have learned from this conference, I believe that everything that has been reported in the Qur'an there are fourteen centuries is the truth, which can be proven by scientific means. As the Prophet Muhammad could neither read nor write, Muhammad must be a messenger who relayed this


truth, which was revealed to him as an enlightenment by the one who is the Creator. This Creator is God. therefore, I think it's time for me to say La ilaha illa Allah, there is no god worthy of worship except God, Muhammadur rasoolu Allah, Muhammad is the messenger (Prophet) of Allah (God). Finally, I would like to offer my congratulations on the very successful and excellent organization of this conference ... this conference brought me a lot of perspective science and religion, and I had the opportunity to meet many well-known scientists and make me many new friends among the participants. And the most valuable thing I have gained by coming to this place is La ilaha illa Allah, Muhammadur rasoolu Allah, and to be a Muslim. "



*سلم امريكي يحاور شباب غربي علماني ويحرجهم مترجم*

**

*إسلام أشهر مغني راب في العالم Snoop Dogg *

**


----------



## toty5 (Aug 11, 2015)

Al-Bukhari and Muslim narrated from Anas that the Prophet said Peace be upon him and his House blessings and peace:
Allah Most High has appointed an angel over the uterus who says,
"Lord! It is now a sperm-and-ovum drop (nut.fa).
"Lord! It is now a thing that clings (`alaqa).
"Lord! It is now a thing like chewed flesh (mud.gha)."
Then, when he wants to complete its fashioning, he asks, "Male or female? Happy or wretched? What is his share of sustenance? What is his term of life?" All this is inscribed [as it is] in his mother's belly.


(Since it is established from the hadith of Hudhayfa that gendering occurs "after forty or forty-five nights" in conformity with embryological observation, the above hadith shows that the first forty-day period includes all three stages of nut.fa - mud.gha- `alaqa. Contrary to what Bucaille misunderstood, these stages do not correspond to three 40-day periods.)
Embryogenesis recognizes the very same stages as in the following description adapted from the University of Maryland online medical encyclopedia 
[NUTFA - Sperm-and-ovum drop] A single sperm penetrates the mother's egg cell (ovum) and the developing child gets half of its genetic information (in the form of DNA) from the mother (this is contained in the egg), and half from the father (from the sperm). The resulting single cell is called a zygote. The zygote spends the next few days traveling down the Fallopian tube and divides to form many attached cells.




A ball of cells is produced, each cell including a copy of the genes that will guide the development of the baby. Once there are about 32 cells, the developing baby is called a morula. With additional cell division, the morula becomes an outer shell of cells with an attached inner group of cells. Now the developing baby is in the "blastocyst" stage. The outer group of cells will become the membranes that nourish and protect the inner group of cells which will become the embryo (the next stage for the future baby).
[`ALAQA - "A thing that clings"] The blastocyst reaches the uterus at roughly the fifth day, and implants into the uterine wall on about day six. At this point in the mother's menstrual cycle, the endometrium (lining of the uterus) has grown and is ready to support a fetus. The blastocyst adheres tightly to the endometrium where it receives nourishment via the mother's bloodstream. During the time between implantation and the eighth week, the cells of what is now called the embryo not only multiply, but begin to take on specific functions. This process is called differentiation and is necessary to produce the varied cell types that make up a human being (such as blood cells, kidney cells, nerve cells, etc.).




[MUDGHA - "A thing like chewed flesh"] This is the "teeth-mark" or "masticated border" appearance of the human-formed fetus in the apt Qur'anic phrasing for the post-embryonic stage. The end of the eighth week marks the beginning of the "fetal period" and the end of the "embryonic period."
We might say that the terminology nut.fa-'alaqa-mud.gha roughly corresponds to the following sequence:
NUTFA [1] zygote/morula
`ALAQA [2] blastocyst/embryo
MUDGHA [3] fetus.

*عشاق الراب و حقيقة إسلام سنوب دوق‎*

**


*انضروا راْي الاجانب عن لاسلام في مدينة نيويورك*



*قصة اسلام الشاب رحيم من لندن بالقرآن اهتديت convert to islam ٌRahim from London Guided Through the Q*


**


----------



## toty5 (Aug 15, 2015)

It has become common practice in certain countries to have prospective spouses take a test of compatibility in order to curtail the probability of congenital disorder or childlessness that their match might produce. As unromantic or even manipulative as such notions of selective mating and genetic checking might be, they are nevertheless rooted in the fact that marriage is essentially for procreation, and parental heredity plays a definite role in the formation of progeny, at all sorts of levels. The Prophet Muhammad  - upon him and his House blessings and peace - gave the following advice on this topic:

Al-Nasa'i, Abu Dawud, Ibn Majah, and Ahmad narrated from Ma`qil ibn Yasar t:


A man came to the Prophet  and said, "I have set my eye on a woman of lineage and beauty except that she cannot [or will not] have children. Shall I marry her?" The Prophet  said no. The man came back a second time and the Prophet  forbade him again. When he came back a third time the Prophet said: "Marry the loving, child-bearing woman (al- wadud al-walud) for I will boast of you before the nations."



This advice applied to women also. Ibn Majah, Ibn Abi Shayba, al-Hakim, al-Diya' al-Maqdisi, Ibn `Adi and others narrate from the mother of the Believers `A'isha and from Anas that the Prophet  said:

Choose well where your seeds will go.

`A'isha's narration continues:

Marry suitable matches (akfa') and give your daughters away to suitable matches.

One version adds:

For women give birth to [boys] the likes of their brothers and [girls] the likes of their sisters.

The latter narration is confirmed by the report - in al-Bukhari, Muslim, the Sunan except Ibn Majah, and Ahmad - from Anas that the Prophet said:

The son of the sister of a people is one of them.

In this way comes the reply to the question: How could one tell the child-bearing prospect from her opposite, and anticipate the kind of boy and girl she is likely to bear? By looking at her brothers and sisters, her uncles and aunts, and so forth. There is more on this in the hadiths of dominant and recessive characters in heredity.

*اسلام شاب عمر من برمنغهام لندن بالقرآن اهتديت convert to islam omar from london Guided Through *

**

*قصة اسلام ابراهيم ريس من لندن بالقرآن اهتديت convert to islam Ibrahim Ris From London Guided Thr *

**


----------



## toty5 (Aug 18, 2015)

The Prophet Muhammad - upon him and his House blessings and peace - revealed that chromosomes bear genes representative not only of each immediate parent and their siblings, but of ninety-nine strains for each parent, reaching back through the maternal and paternal family lines all the way to the first man and woman. The Prophet even used language such as "threading" (salaka) - in the same way biogenetics describes DNA today.





Ibn Rajab said in his masterpiece Jami` al-`Ulum wal- Hikam that al-Tabarani and Ibn Mandah in al-Tawhid - among others - narrated with a good chain of transmission from Malik ibn al-Huwayrith that the Prophet said:

Truly, when Allah wants to create a servant, the man has intercourse with the woman and his water flies into every vein/strain (`irq) and nerve (`asab) of hers. When the seventh day comes, Allah gathers it up and brings before it every strain between it and Adam: {Into whatsoever form He will, He casts you} (Q 82:8).



Hence the Prophet also said - as narrated from the Tabi`i Ibn Burayda by al-Hakeem al-Tirmidhi in Nawadir al-Usul - to the wife of the Ansari after she gave birth to a black child and pleaded her innocence:

You speak the truth. You have ninety-nine strains and so does he. On the time of conception all those strains shudder and there is none but it asks Allah Most High to determine resemblance through it.

This is confirmed by the Magnificent Qur'an as mentioned by Ibn Rajab in Jami` al-`Ulum wal-Hikam: Sa`id ibn Mansur in his Sunan, Ibn Abi Hatim in his Tafsir, al-Tabarani, and others narrated that Ibn Mas`ud explained the Qur'anic term {nutfatin amshajin} usually translated "mixed fluid drop" to mean "`uruquha" or the strains contained in the drop, so that the verse reads:

{We created man from a drop containing strains (nutfatin amshajin) to test him}



(Q 76:2)

The seven-day timing of the hadith of Ibn al-Huwayrith, again, is astonishingly accurate. The sperm-and-ovum single cell or zygote spends days traveling down the Fallopian tube, growing and dividing to develop into a morula then a blastocyst. The blastocyst reaches the uterus at roughly the fifth day and implants into the uterine wall on about day six. Only then in the mother's menstrual cycle has the lining of the uterus or endometrium grown and is ready to support a fetus. The blastocyst then adheres tightly to the endometrium where it receives nourishment via the mother's bloodstream.





Another hadith uses DNA "threading" terminology - a feat in itself regardless of the authenticity of its attribution to the Prophet, upon him peace. Al-Tabari, Ibn Abi Hatim, Ibn Marduyah, al-Tabarani, and others narrate:

Rabah ibn Qasir relates the Prophet said to him - upon him blessings and peace: "What child did you get?" He replied, "Messenger of Allah, what else? Either a boy or a girl." The Prophet said: "Who does he resemble?" He replied, "Who else? Either his mother or his father!" The Prophet said: "None of you should say that. Truly, when the sperm-and-ovum drop settles in the uterus, Allah brings it every lineage between it and Adam. Have you not recited this verse? {Into whatsoever form He will, He casts you (rakkabak)} (82:8). Meaning, 'threads you' (salakak)."

*DVD 187 Deedat proves the bible is not the word of God *

**


----------



## toty5 (Aug 22, 2015)

أحمد ديدات-صورتان للمسيح (قرآنيه وانجيليه) مترجم


NoHaters | Talk Islam | لماذا ستحب الإسلام؟ - مترجم


----------



## toty5 (Aug 25, 2015)

The Magnificent Qur'an refers to the fact that creation does not proceed except from a "mingling" - the combination of both the sperm and the ovum:
{We created man from a drop of mingled fluid (nutfatin amshajin) to test him; so We make him hearing, knowing}
(Sura "Time" also titled "Man" 76:2) 
This combination is the new fetus. How is gender finally decided? What are the determining factors that cause the father's X chromosome rather than his Y chromosome - or vice-versa - to finally fuse with the mother's X chromosome, resulting in a girl or a boy?


"The ovaries are homologous with the testes in the male" (Gray's Anatomy). The male seminal fluid is thick and whitish while the ovary secretes and discharges a thin yellowish substance called corpus luteum or "golden- yellow body." 1,400 years ago the Prophet Muhammad - upon him and his house blessings and peace - mentioned both.
Further, he revealed that when the father's fluid - gamete, chromosomes and genes - prevails upon the mother's, the child will take after the father; but if the mother's fluid - gamete, chromosomes and genes - prevails, the child will take after the mother.
Imam Muslim narrated in his Sahih from Anas ibn Malik:
Umm Sulaym [Anas' mother] said that she once asked the Prophet about a woman that sees, upon waking up, [traces of an emission of fluid] just as a man can. The Prophet replied, "When a woman sees this, let her wash from head to toe." Umm Sulaym said that she felt shy to ask such a thing and added, "Can such a thing truly take place?" The Godsent Prophet said - upon him blessings and peace: "Yes, it can. Where else does [parental] resemblance originate [in the child]? Indeed, the fluid of the man is thick and white while the fluid of the woman is thin and yellow. Whichever of the two surpasses (`ala) or precedes (sabaqa) the other, dictates resemblance."


Another narration has the "prevailing fluid" determine sex rather than resemblance. Muslim narrates from Thawban:
While I was standing beside the Prophet , one of the rabbis of the Jews came [...] then said: "I have come to ask you about something no one on earth would know except a Prophet [...]. I have come to ask you about the child." The Prophet said: "The fluid of the man is white and that of the woman yellow. When they unite and the male fluid prevails upon the female fluid, their child is male (adhkaraa) by Divine permission. When the female fluid prevails upon the male fluid, their child is female (aanathaa) by Divine permission." The Jew said: "What you said is true; you are truly a Prophet!" He turned and went away. The Messenger of Allah said: "This man just asked me about things of which I had no knowledge whatever until Allah had that knowledge brought to me!"


The above hadith can be interpreted to mean that the mother's fluid somehow draws the X-carrying sperm into the egg cell and blocks the Y-carrying one. However, it is an observable fact that in the majority of cases a child mostly resembles the parent of the opposite sex. More than this, the hadith of `A'isha on marital selection stated that "women give birth to [boys] the likes of their brothers and [girls] the likes of their sisters." It is possible, therefore, to surmise two other explanations:
(i) The "male" and "female" fluids mentioned in the second hadith are not parent-differentiated as in the first but rather both refer to the father's sperm in the sense that the male-chromosome-bearing part of the sperm is thick and white at the microscopic level while the female-chromosome-bearing part of the same sperm is thin and yellow.


(ii) The narrator(s) of the second narration might have made a mistake in the wordings "their child is male" and "their child is female" which should read, instead, "their child takes after the male line" and "their child takes after the female line" respectively. If so, the second hadith is in substance a repetition of the first. Allah knows best.
The latter alternative is the strongest in light of al-Bukhari's variant version of Thawban's hadith from Anas ibn Malik, identifying the rabbi as `Abd Allah ibn Salam:
News of the coming of the Prophet to Madina reached `Abd Allah ibn Salam. He went to see him and ask him questions: "I want to ask you of three things which none but Prophets know. What is the first of the conditions of the last Hour? What is the first meal the people of Paradise eat? Why does a child resemble his father or mother?" The Prophet said: ... The first of the conditions of the last Hour is a fire that will gather them from East to West. The first meal the people of Paradise eat is whales' sweetbreads. As for the child, then if the man's fluid precedes that of the woman, he draws the child to him; if hers, she draws the child to her." He said: "I bear witness that there is no God but Allah and that you are the Messenger of Allah."


*Difficult questions about Islam by Ahmed Deedat *

*اسئلة صعبة عن الاسلام - احمد ديدات*

**


----------



## toty5 (Aug 29, 2015)

Among the four principles of hereditary phenomena discovered and formulated by the founder of modern genetics, the Austrian monk and botanist Gregor Mendel (1822-1884 CE), is the "law of dominance," which states that in every individual there is a pair of determining factors for each unit character, one from

each parent; if these factors are different (heterozygous), one character (the "dominant") appears in the organism, the other (the "recessive") being latent. The "dominant character" designates that one of any pair of two-gene hereditary factors which, when both are present in the germ plasm, dominates over the other and appears in the organism. It is opposed to the "recessive character" which designates that one of any pair of hereditary factors which, when both are present in the germ plasm, remains latent and may or may not reappear down the line.

The Prophet Muhammad - upon him and his House blessings and peace - differentiated between dominant and recessive character 1,400 years ago, when he revealed that a characteristic or "strain" (`irq, lit. "blood- vessel") that lay deeply buried for several generations - "recessive" - may appear again down the line. He also noted the similarity of heredity laws in man with those in animals. Both disclosures are in complete agreement with our present knowledge of the laws of heredity.


In al-Bukhari, Muslim, the four Sunan, and the Musnad, Abu Hurayra narrated:

A desert bedouin came to the Messenger of Allah and said: "My wife has given birth to a black child and I have disowned him!" The Messenger of Allah asked him: "Do you own camels?" The man said yes. "What color are they?" "Red." "Any gray ones among them?" "Indeed, there are gray ones among them!" "And how do you think this [color] came to them?" "Messenger of Allah, some strain must have drawn it out! (`irqun naza`ahu)." "Maybe the same happened here, some strain must have drawn him out." He did not allow him to disown him.


A rare mursal narration from the Tabi`i Ibn Burayda in Asl 148 of al-Hakeem al-Tirmidhi's Nawadir al-Usul specifies ninety-nine potential hereditary strains per parent:

The wife of a man from the Ansar bore him a black child. He took her by the hand and went to see the Messenger of Allah. She said: "I swear by the One that sent you with the truth! He married me a virgin and I never seated anyone in his place since!" The Prophet said: "You speak the truth. You have

ninety-nine strains and so does he. On the time of conception all those strains shudder and there is none but it asks Allah Most High to determine resemblance through it."


Thus, a latent character may find its way to the newborn centuries later without resemblance to either of the immediate parents. Hence the Prophet prayed for strength and excellence in his sensory organs and those of his Companions and very frequently asked that they pass on to and "dominate" in his offspring and theirs, as narrated by al-Tirmidhi and others from Ibn `Umar:

The Prophet seldom rose from a sitting before he first supplicated in these words for his Companions (RA). "O Allah, grant us to enjoy use of our hearings, our sights, and our strengths as long as You give us life, and make that our inheritor [i.e. pass it on to our posterity] ... "


Al-Tirmidhi and others also narrate from `A'isha, the wife of the Prophet :

The Messenger of Allah used to say, "Allah, my Lord! Grant me good health in my body and grant me good health in my sight and make that the inheritor after me. There is no god except Allah, the Gentle, the Generous! Glory to Allah the Lord of the Magnificent Throne! Praise and thanks to Allah Lord of the worlds!"

The Prophet's use of the word "inheritor" can now be understood in the light of Mendel's discoveries on the dominant genes exerting a controlling influence in heredity and causing the recessive genes not to appear in the offspring.

*اخبرني بشئ في القرآن لم يكتشفه العلم بعد ؟ يجيب ذاكر نايك إجابة رائعة*


**


*ما الأديان الأخرى التي اخبرت عن قدوم النبي ؟ يجيب دكتور ذاكر نايك*


**


----------



## toty5 (Sep 1, 2015)

The Prophet Muhammad  - upon him and his House blessings and peace - described the state of the healthy newborn as al-fitra - the pristine state - and equated this primordial perfection with the religion of Islam, the natural religion. In the process he alluded to the fact that deformity in the newborn is so rare as to being close to inexistant.


Al-Bukhari, Muslim, the four Sunan, and the Musnad narrated from Abu Hurayra that the Prophet  said:

There is no child born except in pristine disposition (fitra). Then the two parents turn their child into a Jew, a Christian, a Magian. Likewise, the animal gives birth to a fully formed calf. Do you see in it the least disfigurement?


Muslim and Ahmad narrate from Ibn Mas`ud t that when someone asked if the apes and swine of that time were descendants of the apish and swinish disfigurement of the Sabbath-breakers (Q 2:65, 5:60, 7:166) the Prophet  replied:

Allah Most High never gave offspring nor posterity to the deformed.


These two hadiths anticipate, 1,400 years ago, the observations of modern obstetrics and embryology. We do not see many deformed babies in real life since the majority of grossly malformed embryos and fetuses never come to term. Yet, even if deformed fetuses are born and survive, they cannot reproduce.


*دكتور ذاكر يجيب ماذا يحدث للأموات؟أين هم؟*


**

*المقطع الذي تم حجبه في امريكا وأوروبا خوفاً من دخول الناس في الإسلام*


**


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 2, 2015)

toty5 said:


> *The “scientific miracles” of the Quran is a topic that many people are talking about nowadays, as the research in many fields continues. The source for this is probably the fact that there are literally hundreds of verses of the Quran in which God points to different aspects of this creation and encourages humans to reflect and learn from what they are seeing.
> 
> Shortly after I became Muslim, I became aware of Maurice Bucaille’s The Bible, the Quran and Science. For the sake of brevity, I wish to share with you the important conclusions that he reached:
> 
> ...




God is all loving, therefore he tells us to kill each other.  Love it.


----------



## toty5 (Sep 5, 2015)

God is all loving, therefore he tells us to kill each other.  Love it.[/QUOTE]

*Jihad in the Bible*

Let us see what the Bible has to say about Jihad in the meaning of war and violence. The following verses are from the Bible, New International Version (NIV), 1984

"Do not allow a sorceress to live. Anyone who has sexual relations with an animal must be put to death. Whoever sacrifices to any god other than the LORD must be destroyed." [Exodus 22:18-20]

"This is what the LORD, the God of Israel, says: 'each man strap a sword to his side. Go back and forth through the camp from one end to the other, each killing his brother and friend and neighbor.' The Levites did as Moses commanded and that day about three thousand of the people died." [Exodus 32:27-28]

"The LORD said to Moses, 'Take vengeance on the Midianites for the Israelites. The Israelites captured the Midianite women and children and took all the Midianite herds, flocks and goods as plunder. They burned all the towns where the Midianites had settled, as well as all their camps. (Moses ordered) "Now kill all the boys. And kill every women who has slept with a man, but save for yourselves every girl who has never slept with a man." [Numbers 31:1-18]

(Jesus said) "But those enemies of mine who did not want me to be king over them - bring them here and kill them in front of me." [Luke 19:27]

"He (Jesus) said to them, 'But now if you have a purse, take it, and also a bag; and if you don't have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one." [Luke 22:36]

*Differential treatment*

Muslims follow a religion of peace, mercy and forgiveness. If an individual Muslim were to commit an act of terrorism, this person would be guilty of violating the basic tenants of Islam.

When Timothy McVeigh bombed the Oklahoma City building, no American or Christian was labeled as a terrorist or was the target of hate crimes. When Irish Christians carry out acts of terrorism against each other and on the British Isles, the Christian religion is not blamed but individuals or their political agenda. Unfortunately, the same is not true for American Muslims and Arabs. The vast majority of Muslims or Arabs have no association with the violent events around the world yet Islam is invoked with terrorism. It is unfair to 1.5 billion Muslims of the world and religion of Islam.

*Criteria of guilt*

Innocent until proven guilty in an open court is an accepted universal principle of justice along with liberty and freedom for all humankind. However, the U.S. failed to practice the same principles for those who are not U.S. nationals. Even worse, the U.S. is creating military tribunal for secret trials because there may be inadequate evidence to prove Arabs and Muslims guilty in open courts.

May Allah bless us all and purify our hearts from all misunderstanding, malice, hate and anger.


See here

*إمرأة أمريكية تصدع بالحق نحن هم الإرهابيون|American woman cracked right we are the terrorists*





*ضابط امريكي بالعراق يرمي نجومه لاجل الاسلام *












*امريكي مسيحي يدافع عن الاسلام - American Christian defends Islam*









*صحفى أمريكي يفضح دور أمريكا فى العالم العربى والاسلامي *


----------



## toty5 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dr. E. Marshall Johnson is Professor Emeritus of Anatomy and Developmental Biology at Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA. There, for 22 years he was Professor of Anatomy, the Chairman of the Department of Anatomy, and the Director of the Daniel Baugh Institute.


He was also the President of the Teratology Society. He has authored more than 200 publications. In 1981, during the Seventh Medical Conference in Dammam, Saudi Arabia, Professor Johnson said in the presentation of his research paper:


“Summary: The Quran describes not only the development of external form, but emphasizes also the internal stages, the stages inside the embryo, of its creation and development, emphasizing major events recognized by contemporary science.”


Also he said: “As a scientist, I can only deal with things which I can specifically see. I can understand embryology and developmental biology. I can understand the words that are translated to me from the Quran. As I gave the example before, if I were to transpose myself into that era, knowing what I knew today and describing things, I could not describe the things which were described.


I see no evidence for the fact to refute the concept that this individual, Muhammad, had to be developing this information from some place. So I see nothing here in conflict with the concept that divine intervention was involved in what he was able to write.


----------



## toty5 (Sep 15, 2015)

pregnancy period



What the Qur'an says that the pregnancy period is six months is correct and you should not say it's wrong, because pregnancy has its maximum and minimum. The maximum duration of pregnancy is nine months as is well known, and its minimum period of six months.  because there are religious rules that apply to it, such as the establishment of the lineage of a child or denied, the inheritance, divorce, the waiting period, etc. . Among these questions is that if a woman gives birth to a child five months after the wedding, Children are not attributed to her husband


Allah says in the Quran


And We have enjoined upon man, to his parents, good treatment. His mother carried him with hardship and gave birth to him with hardship, and his gestation and weaning [period] is thirty months. [He grows] until, when he reaches maturity and reaches [the age of] forty years, he says, "My Lord, enable me to be grateful for Your favor which You have bestowed upon me and upon my parents and to work righteousness of which You will approve and make righteous for me my offspring. Indeed, I have repented to You, and indeed, I am of the Muslims."



Surat Al-'Aĥqāf {15



Therefore, it is not permissible to describe what is mentioned in the Qur'an as bad. Rather, what the Koran says that the minimum duration of pregnancy is six months is confirmed by modern science, the fetus may be born at the age of six months and can live, and this is called a premature baby. In addition, the medical evidence shows that the fetus is born before full six-month period does not live.


doctors  agree on Minimum duration of pregnancy(six months) and frequent pregnancy period (nine months), but they differ in the maximum duration of the pregnancy. Modern medicine believes that the maximum duration of pregnancy is ten months. In rare and exceptional cases, this period may reach eleven months (330 days).


[1] The expert and specialist physicians who participated in the 11th Session of the Islamic Fiqh Academy of the Muslim World League in Mecca expressed the view that a document signed by each of them it is impossible for the pregnancy to continue for over a year (over 365 days).


6 months of pregnancy

24 months of breastfeeding and weaning

A total of 30 months, as mentioned the Quran


Allah knows best.


*جديد_ يسأل_ لماذا نزل القران فقط قبل 1400 سنة أليس متأخراً؟؟#Atheist *


**


*Why are we Muslims and not Christians? - Dr. Laurence Brown*


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 15, 2015)

Give it a rest Toty5.  There is no god.  Muhammad was a scammer.  He didn't have a real conversation with a god any more than that crazy clerk that hates queers in Kentucky.

The only good thing that your precious "M" did was follow his old wife's advice and get the Arabs to stop murdering each other...and that is debatable.

Camel herders are not any brighter than sheep or goat herders as it turns out.


----------



## toty5 (Sep 19, 2015)

The truth about Islam.

Why they demonize Islam?

Why the media took Islam and Muslims targeted?

It is Islam that scares them, Islam is spreading

- No alcohol

- No discotheques

- No pornography

- No prostitution

- No rape

- No homosexuality, ...

There will be all these things to.

Previously they were against communism and now they are against Islam.

You always see in the media:

"war against terrorism"

What terrorism?

Kill innocent people and attack the poorest countries.

The best equipped countries attack the poorest countries and the least equipped and it's called a "war against terrorism" !!!

They fear that Islam is spreading, Islam is everywhere and they fear that Islam is spreading despite everything that happened, and despite the 11.

According to CNN, after September 11, over a period of 9 months, 34,000 Americans have converted to Islam.

Despite all their efforts!

Today they attack women

"Islam does not give rights to women."

2/3 of those who converted to Islam in Europe and America are women.

If Islam is against women, so why do these women come into Islam.

Why do women in Europe-they come in Islam?

This is simply because these people have sought the truth and they found it in Islam.

Despite the media demonization.

Allah says in the Qur'an Surah Al-Imran:

"And the disbelievers planned, but Allah planned. And Allah is the best of planners. "[Qur'an, Surah Al-Imran 3:54]

So they make plans and plot, Allah also plans, plans of Allah are infallible.


*ضابط طيران أمريكي بالقوات الخاصة يعتنق الإسلام - American Special Forces Pilot Converts *

*to Islam*

**

*\\\\*

*WHY DO YOU KILL ZAID? *

*American Soldier, who Accept the ISLAM *





*American Police Officer Converts to Islam *


----------



## toty5 (Sep 19, 2015)

After death, until Yaum Al-Qiyama, are the human beings reborn in any other form?.



When the son of Adam dies, his body disintegrates and vanishes apart from the tailbone, which is a bone at the base of the spine. When the Resurrection begins, Allaah will cause the bodies to grow by means of rain from the earth which will make these bones grow until each person’s body is restored to the way it was before he died.


It was narrated that Abu Hurayrah (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: “The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said, ‘What is between the two Trumpet-blasts will be forty.’ Somebody asked, ‘Forty days?’ But I could not answer. Then he asked, ‘Forty months?’ But I could not answer. Then he asked, ‘Forty years?’ But I could not answer.” Abu Hurayrah added, “Then (after this period) Allah will send water from the sky and then the dead bodies will grow like vegetation grows. There is nothing of the human body that does not decay except one bone; that is the little bone at the end of the coccyx from which the human body will be recreated on the Day of Resurrection.”


(Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 4651; Muslim, 2955).


Al-Nawawi said:


“The Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said, ‘What is between the two Trumpet-blasts will be forty.’ Somebody asked, ‘Forty days?’ But I could not answer…” What is meant is that he refused to specify whether it would be forty days, or years, or months. Rather what he was sure of was that it would be just forty. It is explained in another report narrated by someone other than Muslim, which says that it will be forty years.


The phrase “the little bone at the end of the coccyx” refers to the small bone at the base of the spine, which is the end of the coccyx. This is the first part of a person that is created, and it is what will be left of him so that he will be created anew from it.


Sharh Muslim, 18/92


When a person comes forth from his grave and is gathered and brought to account, his body will remain the same as it was before he died. Then when the people of Paradise enter Paradise and the people of Hell enter Hell, Allaah will change their forms.


Description of the people of Hell:


It was narrated from Abu Hurayrah that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “The distance between the shoulders of the kaafir [in Hell] will be that of three days’ swift travelling.” (Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 6186; Muslim, 2852).



It was narrated that Abu Hurayrah said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “The molar of the kaafir – or the eyetooth of the kaafir – will be like Uhud, and his skin will be as thick as three days’ travelling.” (Narrated by Muslim, 2851).


Description of the people of Paradise:


It was narrated that Abu Hurayrah (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “The first group to enter Paradise will look like the moon when it is full; then those who follow them will look like the brightest star in the sky. They will not urinate or defecate, spit or blow their noses. Their combs will be of gold, their sweat will be musk, their incense burners will be of aloes-wood. Their wives will be al-hoor al-‘iyn and they will all look alike, like their father Adam, sixty cubits tall.” (Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 3149; Muslim, 2834)


It was narrated from Mu’aadh ibn Jabal that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “The people of Paradise will enter Paradise hairless and beardless, with kohl-rimmed eyes, all thirty or thirty-three years old.” (Narrated by al-Tirmidhi, 2545).


This hadeeth was classed as saheeh by Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Jaami’, 8072.


And Allaah knows best.

▶ د.ذاكر يجيب!!ما خطيئة آدم؟ حقيقة المرأة عند النصارى؟ - YouTube


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2015)

toty5 said:


> Among the four principles of hereditary phenomena discovered and formulated by the founder of modern genetics, the Austrian monk and botanist Gregor Mendel (1822-1884 CE), is the "law of dominance," which states that in every individual there is a pair of determining factors for each unit character, one from
> 
> each parent; if these factors are different (heterozygous), one character (the "dominant") appears in the organism, the other (the "recessive") being latent. The "dominant character" designates that one of any pair of two-gene hereditary factors which, when both are present in the germ plasm, dominates over the other and appears in the organism. It is opposed to the "recessive character" which designates that one of any pair of hereditary factors which, when both are present in the germ plasm, remains latent and may or may not reappear down the line.
> 
> ...



Nonsense.  The dude's wife is a straight up tramp and bumped ugly with a negro.

How stupid are these muslims anyway?

Dude should have drowned his stank bitch wife as well.


----------



## toty5 (Sep 21, 2015)

Now


More than 2 million people surround me.  We all have one common goal, one purpose for being here together.  I do not stand out from anyone else.  There are no signs of wealth or greatness upon me.  No Rolex watch or Nike shoes to mark me as a rich person.  I am one person alone, in a sea of humanity.  I am black or white, yellow or brown, the colour of my skin is not important.  I am from Europe or Asia or South America, my homeland is any corner of this wide earth.  The people around me are young and old, male and female, rich and poor.  We represent humankind in our diversity, yet we are united.  We are unity in diversity.
I am at Hajj

Hajj is one of the five pillars of Islam.  Muslims declare that there is no god worthy of worship but Allah and that Muhammad is His messenger; they pray, they fast, they pay obligatory charity, and they go to Hajj.  Hajj is a pilgrimage to the city of Makah in Saudi Arabia.  At the mosque and in the surrounding area, Muslims perform prayers and rituals.  Hajj is an obligatory act performed once in a lifetime by all mentally, physically, and financially able Muslims.

“And Hajj (pilgrimage to Makah) to the House (Kaba) is a duty that mankind owes to God, those who can afford the expenses (for one’s conveyance, provision and residence) ; and whoever disbelieves then God stands not in need of any of mankind, jinn and all that exists” (Quran 3:97)
  Muslims from all over the world will gather to worship God.  They arrive in Saudi Arabia, by plane, bus, car, etc.  Some endure great hardship, others merely buy a first class ticket, but they come as equals.  People make this journey prepared to stand at the House of God (or Kaba) and affirm their love for God and His religion of Islam.

“And proclaim to humankind the Hajj (pilgrimage).  They will come to you on foot and on every lean camel, they will come from every deep and distant (wide) mountain highway (to perform Hajj)” (Quran 22:27)

The Hajj is several days of total devotion to the One God.  Muslims come together to celebrate His praises, ask for His forgiveness and demonstrate unity for His sake alone.

Throughout the Muslim world, Hajj has come to symbolise unity.  Although Muslims may be disunited due to many outside influences,  such as money, politics, border disputes  or other worldly concerns.  Hajj is the great leveller.  At Hajj, all Muslims are equal; nothing about the rituals they perform makes one person better than another.

More than 2 million Muslims stand in one place, wearing the same simple clothing, following the same rituals and saying the same words.  They are united in their devotion to God.  The black man stands next to the white man and they call on God with one voice.  The king stands beside the pauper and they declare their submission to the will of God using the same words.

Muslims from every corner of the globe are united in their submission to the will of God.  They cry out as if with one voice, “Here I am O God, here I am at your service, and You have no partner.  Here I am.  All praise, grace, and dominion belong to You.  You have no partner”.  This supplication is said repeatedly by the pilgrims.  It is their answer to God’s call for the Muslims to perform Hajj.

These words are repeated with joy and reverence by all, regardless of status or class.  Some people are so overcome with emotion that they weep, others feel elated and happier then they have ever felt before.  Every person there feels that he is one person, alone among millions answering God’s call and God hears his supplication and sees his arrival.  The pilgrims feel amazed that they are the guest of the most Merciful God.  He or she attends this gathering by the invitation of God, not at the invitation of a government or an organisation, nor at the request of a family member or friend.

Hajj is performed because God has invited the believers to congregate together.  Regardless of place of birth, nationality, ethnicity, gender, or status, all are welcome, and all are equal in the sight of God.  The Muslims gather to meet one another and demonstrate to each other, and the world that they are united.  Unity in diversity.  They are united by their worship of One God.

“O humankind!  We have created you from a male and a female, and made you into nations and tribes, that you may know one another.  Verily, the most honourable of you with God is that (believer) who has At-Taqwa (piety, God consciousness).  Verily, God is All-Knowing, All-Aware.” (Quran 39:13)

Islam is the religion of unity.  Repeatedly throughout the Quran God reminds the believers that they must remain united and seek strength through unity.  Hajj epitomises  this unity.  People from every race and colour come together in submission to the will of God.  Muslims are one brotherhood and they come together with a sense of purpose and a desire for peace.

“The believers are nothing else but brothers (in Islam).  So make reconciliation between your brothers, and fear God, that you may receive mercy.” (Quran 39:10)

“And hold fast, all of you together, to the Rope of God (this Quran), and be not divided among yourselves, and remember God’s Favour on you, for you were enemies one to another but He joined your hearts together, so that, by His Grace, you became brethren (in Islam), and you were on the brink of a pit of Fire, and He saved you from it.  Thus God makes His Ayat (proofs, evidences, verses, lessons, signs, revelations, etc.,) clear to you, that you may be guided.” (Quran 3:103)

Hajj is the largest annual gathering of Muslims; it is the largest gathering of people united by the peacefulness and serenity that is Islam.  Anything that disturbs the peacefulness of Hajj is prohibited.  No matter what is happening in the material world at Hajj, peace prevails.

Muslims gather together and their diversity is a wonder to behold.  The old stand with the young, the rich stand with the poor, people of all colours and nationalities stand shoulder to shoulder in prayer, and perform rituals side by side.  Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, said, “In their love, kindness, and compassion for each other, the believers are like a human body.[1]  Muslims at Hajj are one people, they are a soothing sea of humanity, gathered together to worship One God.  Muslims turn their faces in one direction  and submit to the will of God.  They are united by their love of God, and united in their diversity.

Pilgrimage (Hajj) in Makkah with TheDeenShow

An American In Mecca

22 Born American who converted to Islam and went to Hajj


----------



## Buzz Jenkins (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone needs to alert the Department of Homeland Security about this nut.


----------



## toty5 (Sep 23, 2015)

The twelfth month of the Islamic calendar is called Dhul Hijjah.  It is the month that contains one of the greatest pillars of Islam – Hajj or the major pilgrimage.  It also contains one of only two Islamic reoccurring festivals, Eid ul Adha.  These two special occasions, the Hajj and Eid ul Adha, are inextricably linked by one special man, Prophet Ibrahim, known in Jewish and Christian traditions as Prophet Abraham.

Making the pilgrimage is often called following in the footsteps of Ibrahim.  This is due to the fact that the rituals involved in the pilgrimage replicate many of the events in Prophet Ibrahim’s life.  Eid ul Adha commemorates a specific trial in the life of Ibrahim.  He was commanded by God to sacrifice, his son Ishmael.  Eid ul Adha occurs on the 10th day of Dhul Hijjah, the day on which most of the Hajj rites have been preformed and the pilgrims slaughter an animal to honour Prophet Ibrahim’s obedience to God.

“Surely Ibrahim was an example, obedient to God, by nature upright, and he was not of the polytheists.  He was grateful for Our bounties.  We chose him and guided him unto a right path.  We gave him good in this world, and in the next he will most surely be among the righteous.” (Quran 16:120-121)

In a divinely inspired dream, Ibrahim saw himself sacrificing his son Ishmael.  All members of Ibrahim’s family demonstrated complete trust in God, therefore Ibrahim revealed the dream to Ishmael.  He readily agreed that his father must carry out the command of God.  Together they went to the place of sacrifice and offered Ishmael’s life to God.  Ibrahim prepared to sacrifice his beloved son.  At this point the shaytaan (satan) tempted Ibrahim trying to make him disobey God, but Ibrahim resisted and drove the shaytaan away.  Ibrahim looked down at his son for what he believed was the last time but as the blade came close to Ishmael’s neck God stayed his hand and revealed that there was no need for Ibrahim to continue.  His sacrifice had already been fulfilled.

Giving up something big for the sake of God, such as the life of your child, must seem like a huge and unimaginable sacrifice.  Today even going without something small, such as a cup of coffee, to donate the money to charity seems like a large sacrifice.  Try to imagine  how Ibrahim must have felt as he held the blade above his child’s neck.  In the last moment he was relieved of his duty to follow God’s commands.  Having complete trust in God, knowing with certainty that God knows and wants what is best for us is often difficult, but it should not be.

“…And whosoever fears God and keeps his duty to Him, He will make a way for him to get out (from every difficulty).  And He will provide him from (sources) he never could imagine….” (Quran 65:2-3)

God replaced Ishmael with a sheep and it is for this reason that Muslims sacrifice an animal on the celebration of Eid ul Adha; however it is more than a celebration, it is a reminder.  We are reminded of our own submission to the will of God.  Those Muslim’s who are not making the pilgrimage and who can afford it sacrifice an animal in remembrance of Prophet Ibrahim’s test.

“Their meat will not reach Allah, nor will their blood, but what reaches Him is piety from you….” (Quran 22:37)

The act of animal sacrifice is often misunderstood.  God has no need for the blood or the meat; in fact God has no need for any of our acts of worship.  However for our own benefit God commands us to turn to Him and obey Him.  God looks for our piety, our goodness and our charity.  The animal sacrificed is usually a sheep, a goat or a cow.

Distributing the meat from the sacrifice of Eid al-Adha strengthens many of our efforts to please God with our piety.  Usually, a portion is eaten by the immediate family and relatives, a portion is given away to friends and neighbours and a portion is donated to the poor.  The act symbolizes our willingness to give up our bounties to strengthen ties of kinship and friendship and our enthusiasm to give up things that are of benefit to us in order to help those who are in need.  In the sacrifice we recognize that all blessings come from God.

Eid ul Adha commences on the 10th day of Dhul Hijjah.  For those who are not at the pilgrimage, it begins with an extra early morning prayer performed in congregation, called the Eid prayer. It is a time of celebration, a time to visit family and friends and thank God for all the blessings He has bestowed upon us.  It demands contact with relatives, kindness to family and neighbours, and empathy and compassion for the poor. Above all Eid ul Adha reminds us that God is great and that He is the source of all bounties.  Through the good times and the trying times God is the source of all comfort and all peace, and submission to Him brings the greatest benefits of all.

IAMC Eid ul Adha 2013 Khutbah:: Nouman Ali Khan: The Sacrifice of Prophet Ibrahim


----------



## toty5 (Sep 29, 2015)

Allaah Almighty Says (what means): "…His mother carried him, [increasing her] in weakness upon weakness, and his weaning is in two years. Be grateful to Me and to your parents; to Me is the [final] destination." [Quran 31: 14] 


we will shed light on some facts discovered by modern medicine and study that confirm the Wisdom of Allaah, The Almighty, and the completeness and perfection of Islam.


Human milk, the best food for babies, contains the right amount of nutrients, in the right proportions, for the growing baby. A living, biological fluid; it contains many unique components. For example, lactoferrin (a glycoprotein that belongs to the iron transporter or transferrin family) provides optimal absorption of iron and protects the gut from harmful bacteria; lipases assist in digestion of fats; and special growth factors and hormones contribute to optimal growth and development. The mother's own milk changes during a feeding from thirst-quenching to hunger-satisfying, and comes in a variety of flavors as the mother's diet varies. Its composition changes as the baby grows to meet the baby's changing nutritional needs.


Breastfeeding and the immune system:


Human milk is the baby's first immunization. It provides antibodies which protect the baby from many common respiratory and intestinal diseases, and also contains living immune cells. First milk, colostrum, is packed with components which increase immunity and protect the newborn's intestines. Breastfeeding as an infant also provides protection from developing immune system cancers such as lymphoma, bowel diseases such as Crohn's disease and celiac sprue, and juvenile rheumatoid arthritis, all of which are related to immune system function. Additionally, breastfed babies generally mount a more effective response to childhood immunizations. In all these cases, benefits begin immediately, and increase with increasing duration of breastfeeding.


Babies from families with a tendency to allergic diseases particularly benefit from breastfeeding. Breastfeeding provides protection against allergies, asthma, and eczema.




▶ د.ذاكر يجيب!!ما خطيئة آدم؟ حقيقة المرأة عند النصارى؟ - YouTube



اثبت أني مخطئة وسوف اعتنق الاسلام - د ذاكر نايك YouTube




اسلام كاميروني بعد سؤاله هل يوجد سلام في العالم - د ذاكرYouTube


----------



## toty5 (Oct 2, 2015)

Breastfed babies:


  Get sick less often and get less severe illnesses

  Are hospitalized less often and have a lower rate of mortality

  Have a lower risk of diarrheal disease

  Have a lower incidence of gastrointestinal illness

  Have a lower risk of urinary tract infections

  Have a lower incidence of respiratory disease

  Have a lower incidence of otitis media ear infections

  Have a lower incidence of allergies

  Have a lower rate of pneumonia

  Have lower rates of obesity

  Have a lower incidence of Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS)

  Have fewer learning and behavior difficulties


Breastfeeding:


  Helps bond mother and child

  Confers passive immunity

  Is protective against measles and other communicable diseases

  Provides optimal growth and neurological development

  Prevents malocclusion and leads to better teeth and jaw development

  Protects against hypothermia

  Provides partial protection against necrotising entercolitis

  Provides major protection against bacteremia and meningitis

  Reduces the incidence of childhood lymphoma

  Enhances visual development

  Provides protection against neonatal sepsis

  Is less risky for premature babies and low birth rate babies


Artificially fed babies:


  Have an increased risk factor for juvenile diabetes

  May have impaired antibody response to vaccines

  Have a higher risk of inflammatory illness

  Have a higher risk of celiac disease, Crohn’s disease, ulcerative colitis, cholera, and neonatal hypocalcemic tetany

  Have higher rates of middle ear infections, pneumonia, and cases of gastroenteritis (stomach flu)

جديد اسئلة عن البعث والانتحار والاطفال المعاقين واجابات رائعة للدكتور ذاكر نايك YouTube



ما رأي الإسلام في المثليين الشاذين جنسياً ؟ د ذاكر نايك Dr ZakirNaik YouTube


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 2, 2015)

Toty5,

You and your fellow muslims are bat shit crazy.

Your Muhammed was a scammer.  He never talked to any god/s.  He was controlled by a wealthy older wife that colluded with him to make commerce safer in his time.

This was easy to sell because of the geography in his region made up of a series of wells or "oasis's" that travelling buyers and sellers of goods MUST incorporate in getting spices and woven goods from point "A" to points B and beyond.

The problem was that the ignorant people of the region being poor and the travelers in the region were poorly defended if at all resulting in a lot of murdering and stealing of the products en route through the region.  Also there was the constant squabbling and fighting among st the tribes.  The carnage was senseless and non sustainable.

Enter young Muhammed.  An appealing lad no doubt.  There was a wealthy widow who by herself was somewhat at the mercy of men and understanding that she enlisted this strapping young man as her partner.  They were both of better than average intelligence.   In a region where brute force and compliance were the most successful survival strategies they decided to shape the game board to their advantage. 

She, the kid's partner in enterprise, sent him on several trips to buy and sell various commodities.  He would come back whining about the danger of these journeys.

They struck on a plan to make the travel less dangerous.  It was simple in design.  He would be sent out into the wilderness with some fanfare and upon return spin tales of meetings with a god.  The woman acting as his agent professed the supposed truth of their "epiphanies" to anyone that would listen.

Now to the average goat herder and camel worker these hallucinations didn't make a hill of beans difference in their daily lives..BUT if you were a wealthy trader all this talk of people "MUST" stop murdering each other made big financial sense.

SO...the perfect vehicle for spreading this new montra which was the caravans of traders already in place took off and gathered steam.  The wealthy had nothing to gain by poo pooing this Muhammed and his older girl friend so they allowed it to gather importance in their communities.  As long as hey were making a hell of a lot more profits and not having to replace as many caravan workers who were they to complain?  

This was YOUR Muhammed.  The accidental profit.

There never was a god.  Muhammed made the stories up out of whole cloth.  

These new Muslims were jealous of the organized Christians and now they had something they could call their own.  They made this belief strict and harsh.  So much the easier to enforce the truce when death was the penalty for breaking most of the new rules.  Even many of the travelers that had to use the trade routes were happy about the Muslims making commerce so much safer than it had been in the past.

This new Muslim religion was not too different from the Mafia in Sicily.  They enforced a code and a sort of protection that was more dependable than the corrupt local officials.

You people are "praying" to a protection racket.  Nothing more..nothing less.

You are a testament to the gullibility of ignorant people that were in fear of their lives..then not so much.

Wake the fuck up!  This is the year 2015.  Nobody is going to rape your camels.


----------



## toty5 (Oct 6, 2015)

Khadija


Her name is Khadijah bint Khuwaylid. She was the wife of the Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him.) And she is one of the people that I think about when I face or debate issues surrounding women today. Khadija's existence precedes mine by more than 1,400 years; and, if I can at the very least, continuously strive to emulate her character, I will consider myself a success in life.

7 things you might not know about the awesomely fierce, Khadija (may God be pleased with her):

1. She was a successful and esteemed business woman.

I would give anything to do an on-the-job, ride-along with Khadija. Gladly swipe my car for a camel- my laptop for a government-issued glass weight to measure goods in trade. What could I learn in one day of shadowing this highly-respected business leader, trading furniture, pottery and silks? Khadija was born to a father who was a successful merchant in their Quraysh tribe of Mecca. She inherited her father's skills in a time in history where society was male-dominated and dangerous. Upon her father's death, she took over the business and traded goods through the primary commerce centers at that time, from Mecca to Syria and to Yemen, hiring the most trustworthy men of character to brave the dangerous trade routes. Her business was larger than all of the Quraysh trades combined and the most acclaimed with a reputation of fair-dealing and high-quality goods. She had a keen eye and was highly intuitive, earning the monikers, Ameerat-Quraysh ("Princess of Quraysh") and al-Tahira ("The Pure One") due to her stellar reputation. Khadija knew what she was doing business-wise, never compromising her modesty or integrity to succeed in the male-dominated trades- hiring only those that could meet these standards. Glass ceiling? Hah! 1,400 years ago, yes, Khadija shattered it.

2. She turned down many marriage proposals.

Being the most successful woman around, rich in worldly attainment as well as character, it seems Khadija faced a consistent campaign of men seeking her hand in marriage. She was married twice before her wedlock to the Prophet; both of these marriages produced children and both left her widowed. Her keen sense of character left her picky; and, she was less than eager to suffer another painful loss of a husband. She resigned herself to being a widowed woman taking care of herself and her family. Until ...

3. She asked the Prophet to marry her.

Love comes when you aren't looking, or so I have heard. (And experienced.) Khadija learned of the stellar character of Muhammad as well as his experience managing caravans on the trade routes accompanying his uncle, Abu Talib. She hired him into her conglomerate. Marriages at this time were typically necessary for survival and not always about love as we know it in today's world. Khadija didn't need a husband to take care of her financially. And Muhammad did not have the means to seek a wife. She fell in love with him, and through a friend, asked him to marry her. (He said yes.)

4. She was 15 years older than Muhammad.

If Khadija's story hasn't broken stereotypes about Islam yet, it might intrigue you to know that she was 40 years old when she married Muhammad. He was 25.

5. She was an ideal wife; theirs was a true love story.

"Your wives are a garment for you, and you are a garment for them." (Qur'an 2:187)

Taking multiple wives was a common practice, yet Khadija and Muhammad's marriage was monogamous until her death 25 years later. Muhammad's prophethood began during his marriage to Khadija, when he received the first of God's revelations through the Angel Gabriel that left him frightened, strained and feeling alone when no one believed in him. Khadija comforted her husband and encouraged him during the most difficult days of his life. She bore him 6 children. He loved no one more than Khadija during his lifetime.

6. She was the first Muslim.

Khadija, the mother of Islam, was the first person on earth to accept Muhammad as the final prophet of God and accept the revelations that culminated into the Holy Qur'an. She was greeted with "Salam" (peace) by God himself as well as the Angel Gabriel. She bequeathed her worldly goods and put herself in the face of danger to stand by the Prophet Muhammad as Islam became established in the land.

7. She spent her worldly riches on the poor.

In Islam, whether rich or poor, one's financial condition is a test. Khadija gave her earnings to the poor and to the orphans, to the widows and the sick. She helped poor girls get married and provided their dowry.

Khadija was one of history's most remarkable women. Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) once said that the four greatest women of mankind were: Khadija bint Khuwaylid, Fatima bint Muhammad (his youngest daughter,) Mary bint Emran (the Virgin Mary) and Asiya bint Muzahim (the wife of Pharaoh.) Khadija continues to inspire people to this day who revere her for taking great care of the Prophet of Islam and for showing the world, through her behavior, what a pious, modest and courageous woman can accomplish. The example she left for mankind remains timeless.


\\\\\




The tolerance of Islam is another factor in the spread of Islam. The British historian Toynbee praises this tolerance towards the People of the Book after comparing it with the attitude of the Christians towards Muslims and Jews in their lands. (A Historian's Approach to Religion, p.246) T. Link attributes the spread of Islam to the credibility of its principles together with its tolerance, persuasion and other kinds of attractions. (A History of Religion) Makarios, Orthodox Patriorch of Antioch in the seventeenth century, compared the harsh treatment received by the Russians of the Orthodox Church at the hands of the Roman Catholic Poles with the tolerant attitude towards Orthodox Christians shown by the Ottoman Government and prayed for the Sultans. (T. Link, A History of Religion)

This is not the only example of preference by the followers of the religions for Muslim rule over that of their own co-religionists. The Orthodox Christians of Byzantium openly expressed their preference for the Ottoman turban in Istanbul to the hats of the Catholic cardinals. Elisee Reclus, the French traveler of the nineteenth century, wrote that the Muslim Turks allowed all the followers of different religions to perform their religious duties and rituals, and that the Christian subjects of the Ottoman Sultan were more free to live their own lives than the Christians who lived in the lands under the rule of any rival Christian sect. (Nouvelle Geographie Universelle, Vol. IX) Popescu Ciocanel pays tribute to the Muslim Turks by stating that it was luck for the Romanian people that they lived under the government of the Turks rather than the domination of the Russians and Austrians. Otherwise, he points out, "no trace of the Romanian nation would have remained." (La Crise de L'Orient)

How did Muslims behave towards the people of the conquered lands?

The Muslim's attitude towards the people of the conquered lands is quite clear in the instructions given by the rightly-guided Caliphs may Allaah be pleased with them:

Always keep fear of God in your mind; remember that you cannot afford to do anything without His grace. Do not forget that Islam is a mission of peace and love. Keep the Noble Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) before you as a model of bravery and piety. Do not destroy fruit-trees nor fertile fields in your paths. Be just, and spare the feelings of the vanquished. Respect all religious persons who live in hermitages or convents and spare their edifices. Do not kill civilians. Do not outrage the chastity of women and the honor of the conquered. Do not harm old people and children. Do not accept any gifts from the civil population of any place. Do not billet your soldiers or officers in the houses of civilians. Do not forget to perform your daily prayers. Fear God. Remember that death will inevitably come to everyone of you some time or other, even if you are thousands of miles away from a battle field; therefore be always ready to face death. (Andrew Miller, Church History)



Islamic History of Europe
Islamic History Of Europe - BBC Documentary

Watch Videos Online | An Islamic History of Europe - BBC Documentary | Veoh.com


----------



## toty5 (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## toty5 (Oct 10, 2015)

Benefits for the mother from breastfeeding:


  Bonds mother and child

  Provides the mother hormonal induced contentment

  Encourages efficient uterine contractions after childbirth

  Allows mothers to lose pregnancy weight and size faster

  Is convenient since the milk is pre-warmed, clean and always available

  Is cost effective and saves money

  Contributes to natural family planning

  Contributes to household food security

  Fosters confidence and promotes self-esteem

  Reduces the incidence of urinary tract infections

  Is protective against cancer (breast, ovarian, cervical)

  Lowers the incidence of chronic hepatitis

  Reduces the incidence of osteoporosis

  Reduces the requirements of insulin for lactating diabetic mothers


Breastfeeding and the environment:


Another important issue related to infant feeding and health is the interaction between infant feeding method and the environment. Breastfeeding is a completely natural, efficient use of resources. In contrast, artificial feeding involves overgrazing of land by cattle; use of chemical fertilizers to grow the soy; use of valuable environmental resources for formula production; packaging and transportation of the product; use of water and fuel for mixing the product and heating it, for sterilizing bottles and nipples; waste disposal of the cans, bottles, accessories, cartons, etc.


Despite this, the media and some environmental groups tend to play up issues of environmental contaminants in mother's milk. In fact, except in situations of toxic spills or occupational exposure to hazardous levels, breastfeeding has caused no ill effects in babies. To the contrary, studies comparing breastfed and bottle-fed babies in the same environment have shown better development and less cancer in the breastfed babies.

اذا ذهبت للمعبد وصليت للاصنام هل يستجيب دعائي ام لا؟ - د ذاكر نايك Dr ZakirNaik YouTube




الصورة السلبية عن المسلمين في السيناريو العالمي .. ما سببها ؟ || محاضرات د.ذاكر بالعربية


----------

